# Disappointed with amount of smoke; bought a master built electric 40" added updated part sent by mas



## mecjac1

Title says all I wanted to say.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Hi Mecjac...not a lot of info there but if you have not heard it or read it in our forum already, your best solution is to purchase an Amaze-N-Smoker from Todd Johnson (one of our members) to use with your MES.  Here is a link to his website.  The prices are very reasonable.  I have one of the smaller units and use it in my MES30.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

By the way, welcome to the forum and do us a favor and stop in the Roll Call section and formally introduce yourself, tell us about your experience, your equipment, etc.  Also, be sure to update your profile with your location.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## mecjac1

Thanks Bill


----------



## xutfuzzy

As an MES40 owner, I can tell you that the AMNPS is a godsend.  I can now smoke overnight and actually sleep instead of getting up every 45 minutes or so to change wood.


----------



## tjohnson

Most electric smokers have a difficult time making decent smoke

Some do a better job than others.....

I came up with my first gadget, because I was just as frustrated as you with my brand new MES 40

3 years later and lots of happy MES owners out there who own one of my gadgets

Todd


----------



## roadkill cafe

TJohnson said:


> Most electric smokers have a difficult time making decent smoke
> 
> Some do a better job than others.....
> 
> I came up with my first gadget, because I was just as frustrated as you with my brand new MES 40
> 
> 3 years later and lots of happy MES owners out there who own one of my gadgets
> 
> Todd










  and I'm one of them. Best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## sound1

to the group.

The MES is not the best for producing a consistent TBS, especially at lower temps. Just the nature of the beast and a problem with allot of electric smokers.

Don't get too frustrated yet. Learning the little secrets of your equipment is all part of the fun. This forum just helps a bit by letting you learn from others successes and mistakes. Ask questions, that is what this place is all about.

The  addition of an ANMPS resolves the problem of producing a long and consistent TBS and allows you to get away from baby sitting your smoker and time for....maybe a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





or two.

I know it sounds like we are all sales persons for the Amazen products but we are not. (just happy customers)  When I find a product that works as well as it does with the customer service he provides, I will let other people know about it. The same would apply if the product proved to be total crap.

Have fun with your new toy..


----------



## jimalbert

Yes, the AMNPS and my mailbox mod on my MES work great.  Wouldn't change a thing.  Just an FYI, I called Masterbuilt to let them know I was having issues and they didnt even offer to send me the updated chip loader tray/shield assembly.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Sound1 said:


> to the group.
> 
> The MES is not the best for producing a consistent TBS, especially at lower temps. Just the nature of the beast and a problem with allot of electric smokers.
> 
> Don't get too frustrated yet. Learning the little secrets of your equipment is all part of the fun. This forum just helps a bit by letting you learn from others successes and mistakes. Ask questions, that is what this place is all about.
> 
> The  addition of an ANMPS resolves the problem of producing a long and consistent TBS and allows you to get away from baby sitting your smoker and time for....maybe a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or two.
> 
> I know it sounds like we are all sales persons for the Amazen products but we are not. (just happy customers)  When I find a product that works as well as it does with the customer service he provides, I will let other people know about it. The same would apply if the product proved to be total crap.
> 
> Have fun with your new toy..


Well said!


----------



## mecjac1

Thanks everybody called Todd and ordered the 5 by 6 can't wait to try ot out.


----------



## exromenyer

mecjac1 said:


> Thanks everybody called Todd and ordered the 5 by 6 can't wait to try ot out.



You will be so pleased with the AMNPS.  I too purchased one several months ago and have really been trying to learn how to use it.  Getting it lit and producing thin blue smoke can be a challenge due to soany conditions.  One weekend I did four pork butts and the juice kept putting it out.  Couple weeks later we did four racks of ribs and again had some issues but put a pup tent over the AMNPS and that helped.  This weekend I smoked two chickens and the smoke was beiruful but I could not get the MES 40 to 275 and I am still trying to figure out why.

Todd / owner of AMNPS is top notch, just order the product and NEVER use that piece of crap chip tray with the MES. Wish someone would make a product / smoker in the USA worth a crap.

Tony


----------



## dilksdad

Best invention for Electric Smokers yet, light the AMNPS, sleep all night, butts are ready the next morning!

Thanks Todd!


----------



## delie

I am a newbie at smoking and cooking.  Studied most of the smoking units available including the MES 30 and MES 40.  Read most of the comments made about the MES.

What comes to mind is why the heck do people buy this piece of junk!  Paying hundreds of dollars then modifying it - going through all the frustrations of seeking out components

to upgrade and still can't maintain consistent temperature control and still not enough smoke!

I found a solution;  large Costco tissue box, 1 AMNS unit, 1 broom stick for hanging meat and a thermometer, an electrical hot plate, a pie pan,  a couple of small vent holes on top and your done.

The MES and all other smokers available for home smoking are "toys", and "gadgetry".

This is just my summation and opinion from all I've read.

If I missed something, please correct me.

Delie here


----------



## smoking b

delie said:


> I am a newbie at smoking and cooking.  Studied most of the smoking units available including the MES 30 and MES 40.  Read most of the comments made about the MES.
> 
> What comes to mind is why the heck do people buy this piece of junk!  Paying hundreds of dollars then modifying it - going through all the frustrations of seeking out components
> 
> to upgrade and still can't maintain consistent temperature control and still not enough smoke!
> 
> I found a solution;  large Costco tissue box, 1 AMNS unit, 1 broom stick for hanging meat and a thermometer, an electrical hot plate, a pie pan,  a couple of small vent holes on top and your done.
> 
> The MES and all other smokers available for home smoking are "toys", and "gadgetry".
> 
> This is just my summation and opinion from all I've read.
> 
> _*If I missed something, please correct me.*_
> 
> Delie here


My MES 30 did not cost hundreds of dollars. I have no trouble maintaining consistent temperature control with it. I use an AMNPS & have absolutely no issues with the amount of smoke I get. I do not consider it "a piece of junk" as you stated. I am quite happy with mine & use it all the time


----------



## smokinpops

What about smoke daddy smoke generator?

Rob


----------



## delie

Smoking B.

If you are using an Amnps for the quantity of smoke you require, what is the purpose of the MES 30?

Your experience with the MES 30 is obviously good but what I have been reading is negative.

I do not relish the thought of upgrading an MES 40 when it is brand new.  Why not buy one with all

the bells & whistles you desire (properly functioning).

With an AMNPS in hand - all that is necessary to smoke according to recipe is ;   temperature for a required length of time,

and accurate control of temperature.  What are you smoking, at what temperature and for how long?

So many MES 40 owners are complaining about their units that I am fearful of buying one.  I'll stick with the cardboard box

until I find a unit with accurate temp control.  That is first and foremost to me.  Making smoldering wood, I've found, is the

easy part.

Delie here


----------



## smoking b

SmokinPOPS said:


> What about smoke daddy smoke generator?
> 
> Rob


The price of the AMNPS is $39.99 & it will burn up to 11 hours. I've had mine last longer than that. It does not require any electricity either. The smallest Smoke Daddy is $65.00 and will only burn 30-45 minutes the largest one is $225 and smokes for up to 8 hours. They also require electricity to operate. In my opinion the AMNPS is a hands down winner but that's just my opinion on the subject...


----------



## daveomak

delie said:


> I am a newbie at smoking and cooking.  Studied most of the smoking units available including the MES 30 and MES 40.  Read most of the comments made about the MES.
> 
> What comes to mind is why the heck do people buy this piece of junk!  Paying hundreds of dollars then modifying it - going through all the frustrations of seeking out components
> 
> to upgrade and still can't maintain consistent temperature control and still not enough smoke!
> 
> I found a solution;  large Costco tissue box, 1 AMNS unit, 1 broom stick for hanging meat and a thermometer, an electrical hot plate, a pie pan,  a couple of small vent holes on top and your done.
> 
> The MES and all other smokers available for home smoking are "toys", and "gadgetry".
> 
> This is just my summation and opinion from all I've read.
> 
> If I missed something, please correct me.
> 
> Delie here


Delie, evening and welcome to the forum....   LOL reading your post....   Even the Costco tissue box ???...  You are a true dyed in the wool smoke-a-holic when you have to modify a tissue box because it doesn't meet your needs....   I think we will give you a lifetime pass to the forum.....   All in favor................


----------



## smoking b

delie said:


> Smoking B.
> 
> If you are using an Amnps for the quantity of smoke you require, what is the purpose of the MES 30?
> 
> Your experience with the MES 30 is obviously good but what I have been reading is negative.
> 
> I do not relish the thought of upgrading an MES 40 when it is brand new.  Why not buy one with all
> 
> the bells & whistles you desire (properly functioning).
> 
> With an AMNPS in hand - all that is necessary to smoke according to recipe is ;   temperature for a required length of time,
> 
> and accurate control of temperature.  What are you smoking, at what temperature and for how long?
> 
> So many MES 40 owners are complaining about their units that I am fearful of buying one.  I'll stick with the cardboard box
> 
> until I find a unit with accurate temp control.  That is first and foremost to me.  Making smoldering wood, I've found, is the
> 
> easy part.
> 
> Delie here


I use the AMNPS so I don't have to keep adding chips to the MES. It is simply a matter of convenience. The purpose of the MES should be fairly obvious. It is an insulated smoker that allows me to make whatever smoked foods I choose with ease. I paid $129 for it. I do not have issues with temp control - it runs hotter than what you set it for but I set it according to my ET-732 & it stays there just fine. As to what I'm smoking, what temp & how long - I smoke whatever I want at the temp I want for however long I want without issue. You have your opinion & I have mine. My opinion is that my MES is not "a piece of junk" & it suits my needs just fine


----------



## rbpinney

Ditto on not having to add chips for a long time.   I love the AMAZN unit with the MES 40".   Besides long smoke time, it lets me cold smoke when I want to.   Perfect for cheese and salmon.


----------



## tennsmoker

delie said:


> I am a newbie at smoking and cooking.  Studied most of the smoking units available including the MES 30 and MES 40.  Read most of the comments made about the MES.
> 
> What comes to mind is why the heck do people buy this piece of junk!  Paying hundreds of dollars then modifying it - going through all the frustrations of seeking out components
> 
> to upgrade and still can't maintain consistent temperature control and still not enough smoke!
> 
> I found a solution;  large Costco tissue box, 1 AMNS unit, 1 broom stick for hanging meat and a thermometer, an electrical hot plate, a pie pan,  a couple of small vent holes on top and your done.
> 
> The MES and all other smokers available for home smoking are "toys", and "gadgetry".
> 
> This is just my summation and opinion from all I've read.
> 
> If I missed something, please correct me.  *Hey delie, sounds like a great plan you have there with the "large Costco tissue box".  I am always looking for cost effective ways to support my various hobbies, smoke and BBQ being one one of them.  *
> 
> *All yea, you ask did you miss anything, well yes you did !!  The Q-Views of your working model of your "large Costco tissue box" I think from all the posts numerous forum members would like to see it,*
> 
> *thanks,*
> 
> *al*
> 
> Delie here


----------



## greaser4641

My wife gave me a Masterbuilt 40" for Christmas and I came to this forum to get some needed advise about using it. Well the advise was great and I knew that I wanted  the longer time between filling the smoke bow , so I puurchased the AMNPS 6x8 sawdust burner and then I read somemore on the hot smoking and that I would be better off with the pellet burner, so I kicked for it. I make sausage and the dust burner will do a great job for curing, and I also like good smoked meat, and I have found the pellet is great with long smoke times and nice blue smoke, I"ve done a couple of pork butts and a meat loaf so far and all came out extra good. I also own a Hopped up Bradley electric smoker with a pid controller and two 500 watters, It works but the size of the 40 makes a hold a lot more product.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I doubt there is a Smoker on the market that is perfect, set it and for get it for 10 hours and does it all from generating smoke at Ambient temps to 325*F, at least not that I can find...However for $299 for my MES and another $39 for the AMNPS and I can do most of what I described, though not Perfect. There was a 20* variation between the set temp and actual temp and a replacement Controller fixed that. And the MES only goes to abot 275*F... What you expect from Made in China...JJ

BTW...It 2* outside today in PA...I would have ZERO issues Smoking a Pork Butt to 200*F to pull...Can your Tissue Box and Hot Plate get that done?


----------



## smokingrk

must agree with Chef JJ, damn cold here too, although about +20.  I also bought a new 40 MES	and having temp control issues waiting on new controller, but do enjoy what it can make as is, all in all I'm happy with it.


----------



## Dutch

delie said:


> I am a newbie at smoking and cooking.  Studied most of the smoking units available including the MES 30 and MES 40.  Read most of the comments made about the MES.
> 
> What comes to mind is why the heck do people buy this piece of junk!  Paying hundreds of dollars then modifying it - going through all the frustrations of seeking out components
> 
> to upgrade and still can't maintain consistent temperature control and still not enough smoke!
> 
> I found a solution;  large Costco tissue box, 1 AMNS unit, 1 broom stick for hanging meat and a thermometer, an electrical hot plate, a pie pan,  a couple of small vent holes on top and your done.
> 
> The MES and all other smokers available for home smoking are "toys", and "gadgetry".
> 
> This is just my summation and opinion from all I've read.
> 
> If I missed something, please correct me.
> 
> Delie here


Hey, I saw that episode of Alton Brown too! Nice move on replacing the hot plate with an AMNS unit!


----------



## jwsailor

Love my MES 40, used it for a few years now. Of course I have an A-Maze-N smoker. Thanks to Todd I enjoy great smoke. I use these two for sausage, and anything else that will smoke. I have seen a few homemade rigs that looked great but this MES 40 and the A-Maze-N works great for me.


----------



## russg

delie said:


> Smoking B.
> 
> If you are using an Amnps for the quantity of smoke you require, what is the purpose of the MES 30?
> 
> Your experience with the MES 30 is obviously good but what I have been reading is negative.
> 
> I do not relish the thought of upgrading an MES 40 when it is brand new.  Why not buy one with all
> 
> the bells & whistles you desire (properly functioning).
> 
> With an AMNPS in hand - all that is necessary to smoke according to recipe is ;   temperature for a required length of time,
> 
> and accurate control of temperature.  What are you smoking, at what temperature and for how long?
> 
> So many MES 40 owners are complaining about their units that I am fearful of buying one.  I'll stick with the cardboard box
> 
> until I find a unit with accurate temp control.  That is first and foremost to me.  Making smoldering wood, I've found, is the
> 
> easy part.
> 
> Delie here


Delie,
I just bought the MES 40 after having the MES 30.  The only "Mod" I have is I use the AMNPS.  To me this combination is hard to beat.

I think the majority here would agree with this.  Todd was a lifesaver with the invention of the AMNPS.  His device made the MES over the top in my opinion.

I am surprised the MB has not bought it from him.








Shut my mouth!


----------



## daricksta

I have the MES 30 and if anything my complaint has been that I get TOO MUCH smoke. I've used both wood chips, and I've used the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker. I vastly prefer the AMNPS since I'm not loading in wood chips every 20 mintues--but twice the pellet smoker has gone out without my knowledge. So in my own case, I'm still working on how to get a more subtle smoke flavor that isn't so harsh from oversmoking.

I have the generation of the MES 30 that was sold last year before the brand-spankin' new ones came out. I greatly prefer mine.


----------



## daricksta

I strongly disagree that the MES is a "piece of junk". Sure, any product can have bad or defective units. My MES 30 has performed like a champ and I'm very happy that I get such results from a smoker I paid $180--because I sure can't afford to shell out $300 or more for the fancier or offset models. From what I've read, many users have gotten great customer service from Masterbuilt as well. In every forum I've read or participated in, there is always a percentage of people who absolutely hate something, and a percentage who love it to pieces. I'm a Masterbuilt fan based on the smoker I bought and enjoy using.


----------



## badbob

My MES 40 had an "issue" when I first got it. Masterbuilt fixed me up right away. I've never used the chip tray for smoke just an AMNPS. The only time that it went out before it burned all of the pellets was when I had forgotten to open the chip tray to let air in...oooops, my bad!


----------



## chef jimmyj

daRicksta said:


> I strongly disagree that the MES is a "piece of junk". Sure, any product can have bad or defective units. My MES 30 has performed like a champ and I'm very happy that I get such results from a smoker I paid $180--because I sure can't afford to shell out $300 or more for the fancier or offset models. From what I've read, many users have gotten great customer service from Masterbuilt as well. In every forum I've read or participated in, there is always a percentage of people who absolutely hate something, and a percentage who love it to pieces. I'm a Masterbuilt fan based on the smoker I bought and enjoy using.


I agree... Look we are paying $200 to $300 dollars for what is a great smoker but at that price and it being made in China there is going to be issues! You want next to Perfect out of the box, spend the $1500 for the comparable size and featured, American made, Cookshack......IF I had that kind of money I'd make faces at the bank and wonder what the poor people were doing...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## jaked

> If you are using an Amnps for the quantity of smoke you require, what is the purpose of the MES 30?
> 
> Your experience with the MES 30 is obviously good but what I have been reading is negative.
> 
> I do not relish the thought of upgrading an MES 40 when it is brand new. Why not buy one with all
> 
> the bells & whistles you desire (properly functioning).


Delie,

   Good Luck with that!! Bring your checkbook.

Every smoker that I ever had, had to be modified one way or another. I don't have an electric or gas smoker but I do use the AMNPS for cold smoking cheese and fish. I am really thinking about the MES though as the years pile on, tired of the hassle of the charcoal and wood.







   Jake

     Smokin in SC


----------



## mnzman

Sounds like some are getting a little touchy.  Hey what ever works for you great, but for those looking for some help let us know what works and doesn't. I came to the forum because I over smoked some salmon in my MES30 and generated the evil creosote. Because of what I read in the forum I purchased the AMNPS.  I followed the directions for lighting it and smoked up some lake trout and salmon a week ago. The outside temp was 0 but I was able to maintain temp with the propane fuel source. The TBL was great as was the fish = Thanks AKhap. So now let's all play nice together and learn and have fun.


----------



## s2k9k

mnzman said:


> Sounds like some are getting a little touchy.  Hey what ever works for you great, but for those looking for some help let us know what works and doesn't. I came to the forum because I over smoked some salmon in my MES30 and generated the evil creosote. Because of what I read in the forum I purchased the AMNPS.  I followed the directions for lighting it and smoked up some lake trout and salmon a week ago. The outside temp was 0 but I was able to maintain temp with the propane fuel source. The TBL was great as was the fish = Thanks AKhap. *So now let's all play nice together and learn and have fun.*


Thank You Very Much!!!

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## chuckerg

Have never been let down by my MES 30 I have done turkey chicken pork and cheese all types and all cuts with no issue and it is still stock the upgrades will improve it but it can be used without them. where I live it might be 100 in the summer and -20 in the winter so to say it cant be consistant with temp is a load of chips


----------



## daveomak

Morning all.......     From what I have noticed, from talking with many folks of the forum, there is not one smoker made that can be used flawlessly from the day it is taken out of the box.....   From electric, propane, briquettes and stick burner they all have steep learning curves to get that coveted delicious smoke flavored food we all search for....  

If you are purchasing your first smoker, you have read many revues about many models....   If you talk to a person whom has spent many days trying to perfect the smoker he has, and has done so....  He will probably say he loves it..... It you talk to a person who thinks smoking food should be like turning on the oven and cooking a roast and does not have the patience to seek the divine flavor, aroma and moistness achievable in most any smoker from trial and error.... You will get an unhappy revue....  It is not the smoker, it is the person behind the apron...

As a person that loves really good food, I was willing to spend the time and "listen" to what was being written here....  There are many words between the lines, that listening will put into plain view.... 

I have an MES 30 and really like it... At first, the food tasted like creosote.... My fault..  I followed the directions in the manual....  Uneven cooking in the unit....   MES poor engineering with heat distribution....   I corrected that fault with a few modifications in the search for great food...   Lousy smoke because I had to add 1/8 cup of chips every 20 - 30 minutes to get that beautiful blue smoke.... I used a tin can and soldering iron in the search for easier to control smoke.... that worked.....   Then,T Johnson needed a few folks to test his new pellet blend "Pitmaster's Choice"....  I volunteered to be a guinea pig and test PC Blend and his new AMNPS....   WOW.....  Talk about a gift horse....   There I was still trying to learn how to get the MES to make PERFECT smoked food and Todd comes along with the perfect blend of woods for great tasting food and the AMNPS for perfect TBS....   I didn't learn how to make great tasting Q....  I was forced into it by our own beloved Todd..

You may have wondered where this was going...   Great Q is up to the operator, and sometimes up to listening to friends, and sometimes being in the right place at the right time, and usually from unknown sources that just happen.....  Pay attention, take notes, don't stop striving for that great taste of great Q......  It will not come easy....  

Make the mods necessary to the smoker, control the smoke, control the temp, make great Q....  It is that easy...   

Dave


----------



## sound1

Nicely said Dave. I read this and started to laugh at the thought of switching the word MES with Mustang or Camaro...We make the mods to the equipment to get that extra little bit of performance out of whatever we have. It's all about the love of the craft and the fun we have chasing that elusive perfect smoke experience.

If it came out perfectly every time, where would the challenge or the fun be? Not to mention the time for


----------



## kathrynn

DaveOmak said:


> Morning all.......     From what I have noticed, from talking with many folks of the forum, there is not one smoker made that can be used flawlessly from the day it is taken out of the box.....   From electric, propane, briquettes and stick burner they all have steep learning curves to get that coveted delicious smoke flavored food we all search for....
> 
> If you are purchasing your first smoker, you have read many revues about many models....   If you talk to a person whom has spent many days trying to perfect the smoker he has, and has done so....  He will probably say he loves it..... It you talk to a person who thinks smoking food should be like turning on the oven and cooking a roast and does not have the patience to seek the divine flavor, aroma and moistness achievable in most any smoker from trial and error.... You will get an unhappy revue....  It is not the smoker, it is the person behind the apron...
> 
> As a person that loves really good food, I was willing to spend the time and "listen" to what was being written here....  There are many words between the lines, that listening will put into plain view....
> 
> I have an MES 30 and really like it... At first, the food tasted like creosote.... My fault..  I followed the directions in the manual....  Uneven cooking in the unit....   MES poor engineering with heat distribution....   I corrected that fault with a few modifications in the search for great food...   Lousy smoke because I had to add 1/8 cup of chips every 20 - 30 minutes to get that beautiful blue smoke.... I used a tin can and soldering iron in the search for easier to control smoke.... that worked.....   Then,T Johnson needed a few folks to test his new pellet blend "Pitmaster's Choice"....  I volunteered to be a guinea pig and test PC Blend and his new AMNPS....   WOW.....  Talk about a gift horse....   There I was still trying to learn how to get the MES to make PERFECT smoked food and Todd comes along with the perfect blend of woods for great tasting food and the AMNPS for perfect TBS....   I didn't learn how to make great tasting Q....  I was forced into it by our own beloved Todd..
> 
> You may have wondered where this was going...   Great Q is up to the operator, and sometimes up to listening to friends, and sometimes being in the right place at the right time, and usually from unknown sources that just happen.....  Pay attention, take notes, don't stop striving for that great taste of great Q......  It will not come easy....
> 
> Make the mods necessary to the smoker, control the smoke, control the temp, make great Q....  It is that easy...
> 
> Dave


Nice Dave!  Okay---I am going to sound like a Girl here....admit it guys!  You just have to tinker with things....its in the gene pool!  And with the foods that come out of our smokers....Practice makes Perfect!


----------



## sound1

KathrynN said:


> Nice Dave!  Okay---I am going to sound like a Girl here....admit it guys!  You just have to tinker with things....its in the gene pool!  And with the foods that come out of our smokers....Practice makes Perfect!


You're killing me.."tinker"  we are perfecting an art form....and it keeps us out of your hair!! That is good....right


----------



## kathrynn

Sound1 said:


> You're killing me.."tinker"  we are perfecting an art form....and it keeps us out of your hair!! That is good....right


But of course!  See that is what I call "boy jobs" at my house! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   BUT...also at my House...I do the grilling and the smoking and all of the foody stuff!  Lynn is not allowed...he cant boil water!


----------



## daveomak

> But of course!  See that is what I call "boy jobs" at my house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT...also at my House.. *I do the grilling and the smoking and all of the foody stuff!  Lynn is not allowed...he cant boil water!*


WHAT !!!!  Do you mean there are not 2 conflicting opinions on "How stuff should be done !! "

 How can you function...   Novel, very novel....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## daveomak

Sound1 said:


> Nicely said Dave. I read this and started to laugh at the thought of switching the word MES with Mustang or Camaro...We make the mods to the equipment to get that extra little bit of performance out of whatever we have. It's all about the love of the craft and the fun we have chasing that elusive perfect smoke experience.
> 
> If it came out perfectly every time, where would the challenge or the fun be? Not to mention the time for


Yeah... flow through exhaust...  headers....  ported and polished intake manifolds...  Dual point distributors.... roller cams....  

I'm glad I outgrew those days....    

A dimmer switch, mailbox and AMNPS is a lot less expensive...   and I can eat great food...


----------



## sound1

KathrynN said:


> But of course!  See that is what I call "boy jobs" at my house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT...also at my House...I do the grilling and the smoking and all of the foody stuff!  Lynn is not allowed...he cant boil water!


That's by design, I can dirty every pot in the house boiling water...Glad it's working for him. Give him a big 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  for upholding the male facade!!


----------



## sound1

DaveOmak said:


> Yeah... flow through exhaust...  headers....  ported and polished intake manifolds...  Dual point distributors.... roller cams....
> 
> I'm glad I outgrew those days....
> 
> A dimmer switch, mailbox and AMNPS is a lot less expensive...   and I can eat great food...


LOL, Wish I had..You wanna buy a 71 scamp...need to sell to get more smoking equipment


----------



## capntrip

exromenyer said:


> You will be so pleased with the AMNPS. I too purchased one several months ago and have really been trying to learn how to use it. Getting it lit and producing thin blue smoke can be a challenge due to soany conditions. One weekend I did four pork butts and the juice kept putting it out. Couple weeks later we did four racks of ribs and again had some issues but put a pup tent over the AMNPS and that helped. This weekend I smoked two chickens and the smoke was beiruful but I could not get the MES 40 to 275 and I am still trying to figure out why.
> 
> Todd / owner of AMNPS is top notch, just order the product and NEVER use that piece of crap chip tray with the MES. Wish someone would make a product / smoker in the USA worth a crap.
> 
> Tony


They do it's a smokin-it smoker no problem getting smoke out of it


----------



## daveomak

Is that yours ??????    Barrett-Jackson material.....   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## kathrynn

DaveOmak said:


> WHAT !!!!  Do you mean there are not 2 conflicting opinions on "How stuff should be done !! "
> 
> How can you function...   Novel, very novel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Dave!  He does laundry too!


----------



## s2k9k

DaveOmak said:


> Yeah... flow through exhaust...  headers....  ported and polished intake manifolds...  *Dual point distributors*.... roller cams....
> 
> I'm glad I outgrew those days....
> 
> A dimmer switch, mailbox and AMNPS is a lot less expensive...   and I can eat great food...


You're showing your age Dave!!!

Great looking Scamp Sound1!!! I can't stand that thing Dodge is calling a "Dart" these days!


----------



## sound1

MES, cardboard box, whatever...we seem to find a way to get it done. The AMNPS is just a good tool to work around the weaknesses that many if not most of the production line smokers seem to have. With any of our toys, getting a good consistent smoke is just part of the challenge. Having good equipment, having the patience to learn the little tricks of using it to it's maximum potential, and using this knowledge to your advantage....all part of the experience. And when ya finally get it, let her rip, hold on and enjoy the ride.













1316046439908.jpg



__ sound1
__ Jan 25, 2013


----------



## themule69

Sound1 said:


> MES, cardboard box, whatever...we seem to find a way to get it done. The AMNPS is just a good tool to work around the weaknesses that many if not most of the production line smokers seem to have. With any of our toys, getting a good consistent smoke is just part of the challenge. Having good equipment, having the patience to learn the little tricks of using it to it's maximum potential, and using this knowledge to your advantage....all part of the experience. And when ya finally get it, let her rip, hold on and enjoy the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1316046439908.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ sound1
> __ Jan 25, 2013















vette driver 2.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 25, 2013


















vette engine 2.jpg



__ themule69
__ Jan 25, 2013






THE AMNPS MAKES BETTER TASTING SMOKE! AND A LOT CHEAPER!


----------



## newmexicosmoke

Regarding the AMNPS vs Smoke Daddy: yes the AMNPS works as advertised, HOWEVER, the selection of sawdust is severely limited.

I have the Big Kahuna Smoke Daddy aand a variety of 8 different woods and a hatchet to make the chunks just right.

To me, part of smoking is tending the fire.


----------



## s2k9k

newmexicosmoke said:


> Regarding the AMNPS vs Smoke Daddy: yes the AMNPS works as advertised, *HOWEVER, the selection of sawdust is severely limited.*
> 
> I have the Big Kahuna Smoke Daddy aand a variety of 8 different woods and a hatchet to make the chunks just right.
> 
> To me, part of smoking is tending the fire.


Todd offers 15 different flavors of sawdust and 14 different flavors of pellets:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21


----------



## roller

Just let me say being a guy that uses an electric smoker that your not going to get real good smoke taste unless you use real wood in a real smoker...I am probably stepping on some toes here but thats just the way it is....


----------



## tbones

I have a 30'' MES and i think it produces enough smoke.  I use different flavors of chips. What kind of wood are you using? maybe try different size chips or chunks.


----------



## delie

Hello All,

I experimented with different brands of wood pellets.  I have found that Traegers pellets (orchard supply) are larger diameter and produces more smoke than any others I have used.  I tried this because a recipe called for heavy smoke, me being a beginner don't know heavy smoke from light smoke so, I smouldered the

pellets in my AMNS till the smoke was pouring out of my cardboard smoker.  I'll just have to assume - that is what the recipe called for.

I spoke to Todd (AMNS) he said I could light both ends of the AMNS to get a lot more smoke -

Delie here


----------



## evab

One problem I see with such a solution is I have no fences (can't afford to fence the 5 acres, and there are dogs, coyotes, wolves and various cats including cougars in the area. This poses a problem with the bbq's at times, let alone a flimsy smoker made from a cardboard box! Not to mention it rains. I have seen a variety of smokers made from many things, but while it would work, why would I bother with something that has to be renewed every time I want to use it. The oldfashioned drying rack my ancestors used would work just as well, and be a site more permanent, although you might loose some sleep trying to keep the animals from it!

I think your point is that there are solutions out there, some people can use them, some can't and some don't want to, they want all the hard work done for them.

Not everyone has the skills and the tools to make a smoker, or even adjust a prebuilt smoker to work well. My older cousin at one time had a smoker built from a 1940's Fridgidaire but he could make it, this was way before electric smokers were in the sporting shops and WalMart. My brother's solution was to make a stick frame (lots of trees around on our property) and a fire, and racks from the green willow sticks, and smoke his fish the old way, it started to rain so he got some taller sticks and put a nice sheet of builders plastic over top, worked just fine, the fish was good, and he was happy.

I will admit, that so far on this site I have seen more complaints about the smoker's than praise for them, and people are building or modifying their picks, more than they are saying how great the smoking is. But that doesn't stop me from working with what I have and if it doesn't work well, will find a work around solution and keep on going.


----------



## mecjac1

I started this a while back and feel like I should let everyone having the same problem the answer is adding a  http://www.amazenproducts.com/productdetails.asp?productcode=amnps5x8.

This thing is a complete fix; so much smoke, never could have imagined, so much smoke flavor in food never could have imagined, bought the grill pellet smoker too and buddy's let me tell ya this is the nuts.

Mike


----------



## mecjac1

Because you're new here," your post is being held for moderation. Once approved by a moderator, it will be published on the site. Thanks for your patience.

I started this thread what the heck I cant reply with an update":


----------



## tjohnson

mecjac1 said:


> Because you're new here," your post is being held for moderation. Once approved by a moderator, it will be published on the site. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> I started this thread what the heck I cant reply with an update":


It part of the automatic system that holds posts for new members and/or members who have not posted very often

Most of the time one of us is watching and release it right away


----------



## putcz

I have been using Masterbuilts cold smoke attachment ever since they came out with it and that is all I use now with no problems.Bass Pro for 60 bucks


----------



## cman55

I'm still learning my MES 40 Gen 2 but so far, temp monitoring aside, this unit has produced my most moist, tasteful smoked meats ever. All the removable parts fit in the dishwasher and keeping the window glass clean is challenging but not impossible. If you add on a Maverick 732 unit and perhaps a AMNPS if you're not satisfied with the amount of TBS from the larger sized chip tray, you definetly have a winner of a smoker at the price point. As I get more familiar with the MES 40, I will eventually master complicated items like Brisket, Chuck Roasts, Duck, etc. I look forward to the challenges.

Smoke On!


----------



## water3man

I can now smoke overnight and actually sleep instead of getting up every 45 minutes or so to change wood.


----------



## cman55

Update.. My MES 40 just had its first major issue. The Controller went whacky on me as the internal temp read 310F this morning when the unit had been off all nite and the outside temp was 27F. I called MES customer service where Becky kindly explained to me that the controllers were on back order and there should be some available in a week or two. Until then, I'll just have to use my Mav 732s as the temperature unit or simply not use the machine until the replacement arrives. I did ask if the replacement Controller was a fix or simply a replacement but I didn't get a response to that question so its a crap shoot if this issue becomes chronic or not. I'm disappointed in the quality of the build as I've owned this unit only since Christmas '12.


----------



## geerock

It's not uncommon for the controllers to get squirelly.  Lots of folks waiting on replacements including myself.  Been waiting for almost 2 months with mb service telling me just this week they have no delivery time yet.  Had the unit for 3 weeks before it failed.  BTW ask for the modified chip tray as there is a safety notice / recall due to chips flaring up.


----------



## sirsmokey

let me just say. How many things can you name that are electric and don't have some sort of problem??? NONE!!! Im not trying to step on any toes here but i agree with the point that spending a few hundred dollars on a smoker then having to buy a AMNPS makes no sense to me.  I agree 100 percent that the AMNPS is beyond an amazing (as the name says) product. It works perfectly. However i use it to cold smoke. I have a masterbuilt verticle LP (propane if your not familiar) and trust me when i say this....i set the knob to right where the annoying sound of the burner goes away and i don't have to touch it again until i pull my meat at the end of the cooking. I have used this thing in below freezing temps and it does not change one bit. It also has great temp recovery as soon as i shut the door it climbs back up in about a min. I have smoked A LOT of things in this and i have never had a bad experience or a single problem.  The point im getting at is that i paid $139 for this thing (find me an electric smoker for that much that performs as good). I have a friend that also has an electric smoker and is almost un-usable with out my AMNPS.  GO PROPANE IF YOUR GONNA CHEAT !           
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






No matter what you have, its still fun. happy smoking


----------



## daveomak

Cman55 said:


> Update.. My MES 40 just had its first major issue. The Controller went whacky on me as the internal temp read 310F this morning when the unit had been off all nite and the outside temp was 27F. I called MES customer service where Becky kindly explained to me that the controllers were on back order and there should be some available in a week or two. Until then, I'll just have to use my Mav 732s as the temperature unit or simply not use the machine until the replacement arrives. I did ask if the replacement Controller was a fix or simply a replacement but I didn't get a response to that question so its a crap shoot if this issue becomes chronic or not. I'm disappointed in the quality of the build as I've owned this unit only since Christmas '12.


Take the controller off the unit..... bring it inside and dry it out......   sometimes they start working again.....   Dave


----------



## basstronics

Your not going to get an expensive high quality smoker for under $300. Even the people building these MES40's need to make a profit and eat. If you demand perfection, get your wallet out or quit complaining.

I bought my MES40 w/2 year extended warranty and havent had a lick of problems. My first smoke I used it stock. It kind of sucks as you gotta add wood chips every 1.5-2 hrs or so. SO I made the educated choice to buy the AMZNPS. SO what, $40 for 8+ hrs of smoke. I can light it, set my MES40 temp & time and walk away. Its the crock pot of smokers!

If you are that uptight and a little added extra cost makes you go off, just goto your local BBQ and get some take out. Otherwise unbunch your panties.

Sheesh...


----------



## sirsmokey

And yet you spent more on your smoker that still needed modified or an addition if you will. I'm not trying to be a smart butt or anything I'm just not understanding why the electric smoker is worth the couple extra hundred compared to a LP. Why not just use the LP that needs no modification to function hassle free?? However if you already bought the electric and can't take it back then yes the ANMPS is perfect.


----------



## smokinhusker

I do the smoking here, not my male counterpart - he drinks beer and loads chips/pellets when the weather is nice, so I got the MES40 for the ease and I can say I have not been disappointed at all. Did have some issues with the body unit after 18 mos of use and Masterbuilt sent me a new element and body unit. The only "mods" done to mine are using a homemade smoke generator for long smokes and a piece of flex duct to help the exit through the damper since my smoker is in a cabinet. 

I do not believe there is a flawless and perfect smoker out there, but that's just my opinion and if there is I can't imagine what the price tag on that would be 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Delie stated "  I have found that Traegers pellets (orchard supply) are larger diameter and produces more smoke than any others I have used."

While there's no problem with using Traeger pellets - keep in mind they are for heat generation as well as smoke. I use Smokehouse Pellets and don't have the bump in the temperature as some have had with the Traeger Pellets, but do whatever works.


----------



## basstronics

SirSmokey said:


> And yet you spent more on your smoker that still needed modified or an addition if you will. I'm not trying to be a smart butt or anything I'm just not understanding why the electric smoker is worth the couple extra hundred compared to a LP. Why not just use the LP that needs no modification to function hassle free?? However if you already bought the electric and can't take it back then yes the ANMPS is perfect.


That may be, but Im 100% fine with it. Using the electric just made sense for me. My unit is used/stored on a covered porch. I cant very well use an flamed unit. Sure I grill, but I attend to that.

I think its funny how people complain about simply adding a $40 product to ease the use. I guess if you dont like this product, go spend $2K on one thats perfect.


----------



## stovebolt

My MES40 didn't have to be modified. It was usable like it came. I opted for the retrofit smoke box because I wanted to try it and it was free. I have since bought an AMNPS  for it's own merits, not because I had to have it. It will work in most any smoker. I bought a AMNPTS for my Son-in-law for his propane smoker because it is such a great item (and can borrow it if I want). I did not have to have it. I'm sure I've already saved enough money on operating cost (electricity compared to charcoal or propane) to have paid for both them.  So I love my MES40. If it ever breaks I will fix it and still love it. I would own the AMNPS if I didn't own an MES40.

Chuck


----------



## sirsmokey

image.jpg



__ sirsmokey
__ Feb 23, 2013


----------



## sirsmokey

It funny how even having a debate about smoking can make you want to start smokin some delicious food. NOW LOOK WHAT YOU HAVE DONE!!!


----------



## smokingrk

geerock said:


> It's not uncommon for the controllers to get squirelly. Lots of folks waiting on replacements including myself. Been waiting for almost 2 months with mb service telling me just this week they have no delivery time yet. Had the unit for 3 weeks before it failed. BTW ask for the modified chip tray as there is a safety notice / recall due to chips flaring up.


Even the replacement controller and body kit, I just received yesterday did not work, be cautious on monitoring your box temp when in use with an add on temp monitor, do not rely on the smoker controller reading only, for 2nd Gen 40" Models.


----------



## geerock

I've been waiting since january 4 for a controller and you got yours after 3 weeks SmokinGrk?  Hoowee.... I can't wait for monday morning to get on the phone with mb's so called customer service.


----------



## cman55

DaveOmak said:


> Cman55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update.. My MES 40 just had its first major issue. The Controller went whacky on me as the internal temp read 310F this morning when the unit had been off all nite and the outside temp was 27F. I called MES customer service where Becky kindly explained to me that the controllers were on back order and there should be some available in a week or two. Until then, I'll just have to use my Mav 732s as the temperature unit or simply not use the machine until the replacement arrives. I did ask if the replacement Controller was a fix or simply a replacement but I didn't get a response to that question so its a crap shoot if this issue becomes chronic or not. I'm disappointed in the quality of the build as I've owned this unit only since Christmas '12.
> 
> 
> 
> Take the controller off the unit..... bring it inside and dry it out......   sometimes they start working again.....   Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, As it turns out you were right. My controller has mysteriously started working again. All I did was run up the temp in the MES to max, ran it for 3 hours and then let it cool down naturally. The weather here has moderated quite a bit as well to the warmer side. I just checked the unit for the helluva it and its working again. I'm still going to order the extra controller just to have a spare on hand. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cman55

SmokinGrk said:


> geerock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for the controllers to get squirelly. Lots of folks waiting on replacements including myself. Been waiting for almost 2 months with mb service telling me just this week they have no delivery time yet. Had the unit for 3 weeks before it failed. BTW ask for the modified chip tray as there is a safety notice / recall due to chips flaring up.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the replacement controller and body kit, I just received yesterday did not work, be cautious on monitoring your box temp when in use with an add on temp monitor, do not rely on the smoker controller reading only, for 2nd Gen 40" Models.
Click to expand...

Thanks goodness I've been reading the posts about this unit's controller issues. I got my Mav 732 ready to go just in case the unit goes off the rails again. The bad thing with that is the auto cutoff feature that is controlled by the controller. If the temps read higher than the suggested box setting, then the unit shuts off. The problem is that the reading may not be correct and your unit cuts off prematurely. Maybe they should have made the dang controllers in the USA from the get go.


----------



## daveomak

Cman55 said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the controller off the unit..... bring it inside and dry it out......   sometimes they start working again.....   Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, As it turns out you were right. My controller has mysteriously started working again. Thanks for the advice!
Click to expand...

Holy Cow !!!!   I got lucky again.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....    

Dave


----------



## rondar

I see a lot of posts about the AMNSPS I have the reg AMNS.Is the pellet smoker better? I know theres more selection of flavors with the pellets.I've been thinkin of upgrading to the pellet smoker.


----------



## rondar

I see a lot of posts about the AMNSPS I have the reg AMNS.Is the pellet smoker better? I know theres more selection of flavors with the pellets.I've been thinkin of upgrading to the pellet smoker.


----------



## rondar

I see a lot of posts about the AMNSPS I have the reg AMNS.Is the pellet smoker better? I know theres more selection of flavors with the pellets.I've been thinkin of upgrading to the pellet smoker.


----------



## smokingrk

geerock said:


> I've been waiting since january 4 for a controller and you got yours after 3 weeks SmokinGrk? Hoowee.... I can't wait for monday morning to get on the phone with mb's so called customer service.


Geerock, should have sent a PM when it arrived - figured you'd see one of my responses! 

it really has been 4 weeks but who's counting any more, was outrageously disappointed with the outcome even though they sent a body kit with a controller and a new door.

BTW I'm guessing they sent a standby controller installed, as a pacifier in response to my email that I was getting extremely impatient after 4+ weeks of the "please hold" business, which is probably why the controller/smoker did not work properly.  Done with that project, though I really thought the concept was good. 

Thinking pellet smoker in my near future...Cheers.


----------



## cman55

Just talked with MB Customer Service and they claim to have the controllers available. I gave her my name and addy and she said it could take 7 business days via UPS to arrive. I guess that's progress to a degree. If this doesn't work out, There is a place out here in PA that has Amish built pellet smokers. Either way, my Controller magically came back to life and this new one will be a backup.  Damn shame MB customers have to go thru all these gyrations because MB's quality control went off the rails.


----------



## geerock

Yeah, got the same story today.........with a twist.  They said they were making an instruction sheet to go with the "re-worked" controller and they had to package them up together.  Then they would be shipping them out.  Worst that can happen is it doesn't work, we get a refund thru masterbuilt and order a PID controller to run the whole thing.


----------



## njfoses

geerock said:


> Yeah, got the same story today.........with a twist.  They said they were making an instruction sheet to go with the "re-worked" controller and they had to package them up together.  Then they would be shipping them out.  Worst that can happen is it doesn't work, we get a refund thru masterbuilt and order a PID controller to run the whole thing.


If i remember correctly you were getting a pid.  How's it working out for you?


----------



## cman55

Gentlemen, could someone please describe to me what a PID Controller is? I've never heard of it and I'm new to smokers..


----------



## old sarge

Cman55,

I don't know what PID actually stands for, but it is a digital control for controlling temperature.  You may want to check out Auberins for more info.


----------



## cman55

old sarge said:


> Cman55,
> 
> I don't know what PID actually stands for, but it is a digital control for controlling temperature.  You may want to check out Auberins for more info.


Tanx for the quick comeback Sarge. I just went to that website and those controllers look pretty impressive. I'm just a bit confused as to how it bypasses the existing controller on my MES. Does it simply turn the MES into a box and the control of the heating element transfers to the PID?


----------



## geerock

njfoses said:


> If i remember correctly you were getting a pid.  How's it working out for you?


It works great!  The one that a friend made (he actually modified something he had laying around) has an autotune feature that will read the temps in the chamber and "learn" to shut down and turn on the element to obtain the most accurate set temp.  It's never off by more than a few degrees either way.  He even gave me dual meat probes with readouts.  Beats the snot out of the stock MES.

BTW - PID means proportional-integral-derivative


----------



## miataman

The PID's look cool. But how do you hook them to an MES?


----------



## daveomak

miataman said:


> The PID's look cool. But how do you hook them to an MES?


MM morning...  since this thread is fairly old, I will pick it up....   
Not having a PID, and never hooking one up.....  My understanding is you wire the PID directly to the heating element and bypass any internal controls your smoker may have...  the PID then controls the element....  
I did something similar, using a "dimmer switch" to control the wattage of the element, on my MES......

There are several PID threads on the forum...  You might look up a few to get some new ideas....  
Dave


----------



## geerock

On the auber instruments units or some others you simply hook your power cord directly to the element of the smoker and plug that cord into the back of the PID.


----------



## jimmy jam

TJohnson said:


> Most electric smokers have a difficult time making decent smoke
> 
> Some do a better job than others.....
> 
> I came up with my first gadget, because I was just as frustrated as you with my brand new MES 40
> 
> 3 years later and lots of happy MES owners out there who own one of my gadgets
> 
> Todd


I'm using mine for the first time today.  Found it on Amazon instead of your own site, since I have prime and I wanted to make sure I had it in time for christmas eve dinner.  Got it yesterday, and the distributor that I purchased from didn't include pellets as you do on your site, so I had to drive 70 miles to the nearest Lowe's with BBQ pellets in stock!!!  So far, the start-up process was very easy.  I used my propane torch to get it going, checked for a good smolder, and we're off to the races.  Where would you recommend positioning the AMNPS in an MES 30?  I've read comments about placing it away from heat source, out of way of drips, etc...Right now I have it on top of the box that surrounds the wood chip chute, but I considered placing it on the lowest rack with a drip pan above it.  Thoughts?


----------



## exromenyer

Jimmy Jam said:


> I'm using mine for the first time today.  Found it on Amazon instead of your own site, since I have prime and I wanted to make sure I had it in time for christmas eve dinner.  Got it yesterday, and the distributor that I purchased from didn't include pellets as you do on your site, so I had to drive 70 miles to the nearest Lowe's with BBQ pellets in stock!!!  So far, the start-up process was very easy.  I used my propane torch to get it going, checked for a good smolder, and we're off to the races.  Where would you recommend positioning the AMNPS in an MES 30?  I've read comments about placing it away from heat source, out of way of drips, etc...Right now I have it on top of the box that surrounds the wood chip chute, but I considered placing it on the lowest rack with a drip pan above it.  Thoughts?


I would recommend you pull the chip loader out at least 1 inch to 1 inch and a 1/4.... Sometimes I've had to open the actual chip tray a 1/4 to 1/2 inch also, most times I keep that shut.. Place you AMNPS underneath the water pan making sure it is protected from drippings or it will put it out.  It is VERY VERY important that you light the pellets and keep a flame for TEN ( 10 ) minutes, blow it out and watch it smolder... Do NOT fill the rows to high or they will creep over the top and burn the next row rather than following the S.....I've tried putting mine EVERYWHERE but the bottom left works the best for me.

Lastly, I have Amazon Prime as well but this is something I would never buy from them because the customer service, advice, pellets you get from Todd are TOP NOTCH.  He helped me get thru my frustrations and it took me awhile to dial mine in.. There are still days I have to dial mine in and I'm telling you his pellets are the best, great prices, fast shipping and come from someone who I feel genuinely cares about your "smoking success" hands down !!!!

Tony


----------



## tjohnson

Tony has you covered!

What model MES 30 do you own, Old Model or New Gen 2?

Setup is a little diff between the 2 models

Todd


----------



## daveomak

JimmyJam, morning......    A water pan, on occasion, will create enough moisture to cause the pellets to not burn...   The steam displaces the oxygen in the smoker....  results.....  no smoke....   something to be aware of......    

Dave


----------



## red adaire

Hi guys Happy Christmas from the UK  guys.

I have a fully modified Brinkmann TMLE and also do a heck of a lot of cold smoking . I must say the one thing that makes this a breeze is Todds AMNPS. The only small gripe I have is availability in the UK . I tried to order one from Todd but guess there must be some reason that it didnt happen. I eventually got one from Australia by post and just love it.

Cheers

Red.


----------



## jimmy jam

TJohnson said:


> Tony has you covered!
> 
> What model MES 30 do you own, Old Model or New Gen 2?
> 
> Setup is a little diff between the 2 models
> 
> Todd


I'm pretty sure it's the older model.  I got it at Home Depot back around Father's day.  This weekend I was at Bass Pro Shop and saw one there, looked different than mine.  Mine has a curve to the front door and the digital control is kind of sloppily mounted to the top.  The one I saw in store this weekend has the drip tray that pulls out from the front and the digital controls on the front lip over the door.  Mine has the drip tray that hangs onto the back.


DaveOmak said:


> JimmyJam, morning...... A water pan, on occasion, will create enough moisture to cause the pellets to not burn... The steam displaces the oxygen in the smoker.... results..... no smoke.... something to be aware of......
> 
> Dave


Pardon the confusion, I'm not using a water pan, I just put a disposable pan beneath the turkey to catch the drippings for easier clean up.


----------



## voodoochile

xutfuzzy said:


> As an MES40 owner, I can tell you that the AMNPS is a godsend.  I can now smoke overnight and actually sleep instead of getting up every 45 minutes or so to change wood.


x 2


----------



## sctdg35

I have the MES 30 . I know what I'm going to say next is unpopular on this forum but I will say it anyhow . Look into the Masterbuilt Electric Cold Smoker Kit . It really works and you can burn whatever you want in it except for saw dust and large chunks .I did the Amnps thing and always had trouble keeping it lit .No matter what trick I tried from this forum and I tried them all .Bought the Masterbuilt kit and it was great . Sure you will not get 11 hours out of it but 6 with whatever you throw in there isn't half bad . Small Chunks,broke up lump charcoal,pellets and chips . Throw it in the top ,turn the switch on and your set for hours of not having to make sure the tray stopped burning . I'm just saying IT WORKS !!! It will increase smoker temp by about 15 degrees in summer if you are trying to cold smoke,but for cooking it can't be beat . In cold weather probably wouldn't notice a difference on a cold smoke . Oh yeah ,if you want to add a water pan NOOOO problem . You can add what you want and not have to worry about making room for a tray with pellets or if the food is going to drip and put it out . You can even turn your damper down some if you like and not worry about if you have enough air flow .


----------



## bus1982

I just got my AMNPS as a Christmas present. I watched the video on YouTube "How I light my amnps" and used that method with the torch and heat gun,working perfectly with my MES 40. Right now no mailbox mod, just sitting on lowest rack opposite heating element with chip load tube out about 2 inches and exhaust wide open. We have the pitmasters choice pellets going with a 5 lb bologna chub and 2 pans of smoked potatoes! My kinda Christmas dinner!  Definitely get the AMNPS,you'll be pleased!


----------



## irishpride114

sctdg35 said:


> I have the MES 30 . I know what I'm going to say next is unpopular on this forum but I will say it anyhow . Look into the Masterbuilt Electric Cold Smoker Kit . It really works and you can burn whatever you want in it except for saw dust and large chunks .I did the Amnps thing and always had trouble keeping it lit .No matter what trick I tried from this forum and I tried them all .Bought the Masterbuilt kit and it was great . Sure you will not get 11 hours out of it but 6 with whatever you throw in there isn't half bad . Small Chunks,broke up lump charcoal,pellets and chips . Throw it in the top ,turn the switch on and your set for hours of not having to make sure the tray stopped burning . I'm just saying IT WORKS !!! It will increase smoker temp by about 15 degrees in summer if you are trying to cold smoke,but for cooking it can't be beat . In cold weather probably wouldn't notice a difference on a cold smoke . Oh yeah ,if you want to add a water pan NOOOO problem . You can add what you want and not have to worry about making room for a tray with pellets or if the food is going to drip and put it out . You can even turn your damper down some if you like and not worry about if you have enough air flow .





sctdg35 said:


> I have the MES 30 . I know what I'm going to say next is unpopular on this forum but I will say it anyhow . Look into the Masterbuilt Electric Cold Smoker Kit . It really works and you can burn whatever you want in it except for saw dust and large chunks .I did the Amnps thing and always had trouble keeping it lit .No matter what trick I tried from this forum and I tried them all .Bought the Masterbuilt kit and it was great . Sure you will not get 11 hours out of it but 6 with whatever you throw in there isn't half bad . Small Chunks,broke up lump charcoal,pellets and chips . Throw it in the top ,turn the switch on and your set for hours of not having to make sure the tray stopped burning . I'm just saying IT WORKS !!! It will increase smoker temp by about 15 degrees in summer if you are trying to cold smoke,but for cooking it can't be beat . In cold weather probably wouldn't notice a difference on a cold smoke . Oh yeah ,if you want to add a water pan NOOOO problem . You can add what you want and not have to worry about making room for a tray with pellets or if the food is going to drip and put it out . You can even turn your damper down some if you like and not worry about if you have enough air flow .





Funny you bring this up. I have the MES 40"Gen 2 model. I recently bought the amazing pellet smoker (5x7).  I used it for the first time on 2 days ago. If it didn't go out 3-4 different times, it would jump to different rows while lighting. First time I didn't realize it for 6 hours. Thank god the temp was hovering around zero so the smoke took longer then normal. And, yes I read the instructions. So I think I'm going to return and try the mastebuilt version. It's a shame, I really wanted this to work out. But, if I'm going to have to babysit this, why not save $35........


----------



## red adaire

You may have read the instructions but you certainly didn't take much notice. After a couple of dry runs Mine is the best thing I have ever used to be honest . The best advice I can give you is listen to the great advice you will get on here.


----------



## putcz

I have mentioned more times on this topic how much I like the cold smoke attachment. I bought one when they first came out and now that is all I use for cold and hot. It is the only way to go, but for some reason it does not get much play on this blog.


----------



## irishpride114

Red Adaire said:


> You may have read the instructions but you certainly didn't take much notice. After a couple of dry runs Mine is the best thing I have ever used to be honest . The best advice I can give you is listen to the great advice you will get on here.



Please inform me how I didn't take notice? I read the instructions, several times. Watched the youtube videos. And it still didn't work. All the advice in the world will never work, if the product doesnt work. Maybe you can come show me what I'm missing. Or stop trolling.


----------



## red adaire

I do apologise if I offended you but all of the advice tells you the reason for the "jump" is overfilling . The probable reason reason for it going out is lack of air but is most likely not lighting it properly . I must say practice is needed with this. I can  tell you sending it back will be  a huge step backwards. I again apologise if I offended you.


----------



## red adaire

irishpride114 said:


> Please inform me how I didn't take notice? I read the instructions, several times. Watched the youtube videos. And it still didn't work. All the advice in the world will never work, if the product doesnt work. Maybe you can come show me what I'm missing. Or stop trolling.


I must say I have just seen you accuse me of trolling and I am really offended. I also reread and saw you mentioned they dont work, the truth is they DO work and do so brilliantly. You just havnt mastered it yet,. I cant understand your attitude at all, we are all friends on here so have a great Christmas.


----------



## daricksta

irishpride114 said:


> Funny you bring this up. I have the MES 40"Gen 2 model. I recently bought the amazing pellet smoker (5x7). I used it for the first time on 2 days ago. If it didn't go out 3-4 different times, it would jump to different rows while lighting. First time I didn't realize it for 6 hours. Thank god the temp was hovering around zero so the smoke took longer then normal. And, yes I read the instructions. So I think I'm going to return and try the mastebuilt version. It's a shame, I really wanted this to work out. But, if I'm going to have to babysit this, why not save $35........


When I first got my AMNPS it worked great but for about 3 smokes in a row it kept flaming out. I had to babysit it and it really was frustrating because every time I opened the MES 30 door I lost heat.

Thanks to Todd and Bearcarver, I learned how to light the AMNPS properly. First, you don't want to load the channels too high, which is what Todd tells you in the instructions. Next, you've got to use a propane torch to light the pellets and you've got to keep that flame on the wood chips until you've got a glowing "cherry" (as Bearcarver calls is) extending a few inches back into the pellets from the hole in the end of the AMNPS (some guys light both ends). You've got to then blow on that cherry to make sure it's glowing brightly and stays flaming for about 10 minutes. However, I keep blowing on the pellets for about 20 minutes--off and on. If the cherry seems to be dimming during that time, I blow on it again. With this method, the AMNPS has yet to go out on me. In fact, I've burnt through my load of pellets and THAT stopped the AMNPS from smoking.

Just follow these simple steps and the AMNPS is truly set it and forget it. Sure, return it to Todd if it doesn't work for you, there are quite a few pellet smoker devices out there. But with Todd's. you don't have to drill any holes or perform any mods. You load it up, light it, and stick it inside the smoker. You'd only need to open the door to flip the meat or whatever you're smoking until it's all done.  I've used the AMNPS for both hot and cold smoking and I won't use anything else with my MES.


----------



## dvlmn9095

Got an MES30 for Christmas, thinking of returning it and exchanging it for an MES40 with a window mainly because I'm a rookie and want a smoker with a window to make sure it's working (maybe naive but it is what it is).  Thankfully I somehow found this forum, seems like lots of valuable info.  Any suggestions on the 30 vs. 40, window or not, top vs. front controller would be appreciated.  They are generally around the same price, I would spend a little more for the bigger one with a window unless it's just not as good of a smoker.  If not think I'm going w/ the MES40 w/ window.

But my real question is based on this thread I think I'm going to get an AMNPS 5x8 but wanted to know what is the difference between using pellets or sawdust?  I'm thinking pellets last longer?  Flavors seem to be the same, price seems to be about the same.

Thanks again for all of the info.  I'm sure I'll be back when I fire it up for the 1st time.


----------



## tjohnson

We've got over 10,000 AMNPS 5x8's being used by customers

Many are used in the MES 30 & 40 with GREAT success!

*If your AMNPS 5x8 is going out after 15 minutes, it's not started correctly*

*Solution:*

Take your time starting the pellets, and FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS

*If your AMNPS 5x8 is going out after 1+ hours, it running out of oxygen*

*Solution:*

Increase intake air for proper combustion

*Old Model MES 40*

Place AMNPS on the rails to the left of the chi pan housing

Pull out the chip pan 1 1/2"

Pull out the chip loader 2"

Open the exhaust

No water in the water pan

*New MES Gen 2*

Remove the water pan and place it on the floor

Place the AMNPS on the drip pan, right above the hole for the water pan

Pull out the chip loader and turn it 180°(Upside down)

Exhaust wide open

No water in the water pan

The New MES Gen 2 is a totally different smoker than the Old Model MES.  I own them both, and have posted extensively on the differences.  The New MES Gen 2 does not breath well, compared to the Old Model. Temperature accuracy is far better on the old model.

If you take a look into the hole for the chip loader on the New Gen 2, you'll notice a tube with a "Slot" along the bottom. 

Placing the Chip Loader into the hole in it's normal position allows for little to no air to enter the smoker

Turning the Chip Loader 180°(Upside Down) aligns the "Slots", and you will get combustion air

Todd


----------



## tbones

I have the amnps 5x8 and the damn thing  will not stay lite no matter what I've done!! Very disappointed in it!!!


----------



## daveomak

tbones said:


> I have the amnps 5x8 and the damn thing  will not stay lite no matter what I've done!! Very disappointed in it!!!



tbones, morning....  I had that trouble....  Seems moisture from humidity will creep into darn near anything and get the pellets damp.....  Now I put the pellets I'm going to use in the AMNPS and put it in the smoker...  Electric MES..... and preheat it to 275 for a couple hours to sterilize the inside... the pellets get dry during that process.....   Since doing that, I have never had the AMNPS stop smoking... I get 3 plus hours out of 1 row of pellets....  usually perfect for most of my smokes....  I have gotten 10 + hours from a full load in the AMNPS....   
All tools take time to figure out and the AMNPS is no different....  
Hope this helps you out....

Dave


----------



## daricksta

DaveOmak said:


> tbones, morning.... I had that trouble.... Seems moisture from humidity will creep into darn near anything and get the pellets damp..... Now I put the pellets I'm going to use in the AMNPS and put it in the smoker... Electric MES..... and preheat it to 275 for a couple hours to sterilize the inside... the pellets get dry during that process..... Since doing that, I have never had the AMNPS stop smoking... I get 3 plus hours out of 1 row of pellets.... usually perfect for most of my smokes.... I have gotten 10 + hours from a full load in the AMNPS....
> All tools take time to figure out and the AMNPS is no different....
> Hope this helps you out....
> 
> Dave


I keep my wood pellets in their original plastic bags in my uninsulated garage and so far moisture hasn't been a problem for me. Once I get it going the AMNPS I get the same smoke output over the same length of time that you get.

When it comes to product complaints, my research shows there are small minorities of people who will complain about any product, service, or business while the overwhelming majority of reviews for those things are positive. There have been posts calling the Masterbuilts junk--but the majority of us here know otherwise, but I'm going on the experience with my 1st Gen MES 30. In my smokehouse, the AMNPS fits perfectly and I won't use anything else to generate smoke.


----------



## red adaire

Trolling. Could you drive a car first time you tried or did you send it back?


----------



## ronaldjallen

Amen to the AMAZN...... I bought the Cajun Electric Smoker and first hassled with loading the chip tray but found out on this forum about the AMAZN and bought one and couldn't believe how well it works.  I now have both of the AMAZN smokers (tube and tray) and it makes smoking a breeze.  Todd is a great guy and will stands behind his products. Also just a happy customer. (don't let that tissue box catch fire)


----------



## aland

I have both AMPS 3 row and the 18" TS and though both work well when started right, I love my TS alot more. In fact, I'm fixin' to order a 12" TS for my ECBs

and 22" Weber and a bunch more pellets with his new sale. It took me awhile to get it right too. Prior to Todds stuff, I bought the Smoke Pistol starter kit for $80 or so and it did ok the 1st time but not after that so it sits in a box gathering dust. My advice is don't be too quick to give up. I checked out Smoke Daddy but way more than I wanted to spend on a smoke generator. I don't think you can beat Todds smokers and pellets nor his service. How many dealers do you know who will give you his home and cell #? 0! I called one time and left a message and he called me back during his supper! Thanks, Todd! Happy, Happy, Happy!

Alan Hawkins-aland


----------



## electricsmokin

There is a thing called too smoky i only smoke for the first 2 hours.


----------



## solidbob

I really need to finally order the AMNPS. I found my MES 30 (analog) at Home Depot on clearance for $49 and it's worked great but that long smoke for bigger things does get to be a hassle. Otherwise, I don't mind tending to it for shorter smokes. It gives me an excuse to sit around outside and drink beer.


----------



## smoking in nye

Good Luck with the AMNPS. If you talk to Todd who designed the AMNPS he will tell you it's very difficult to to make it work. He worked with me trying to get it to work but because of the design of the Gen 2 and all the air turbulence going on inside the smoker it would not stay lit no matter what we tried. Amazin products does make a tube version that did seem to work in the Gen 2 but really kicks out too much smoke. I gave up on the Gen 2 after 4 failed units, and opted for a Gen 1 and so far it has performed wonderfully. There are no temperature issues  with this one, it is within 5 degrees of of set temperatures (unlike Gen 2 where some of the units were as much as 40 degrees off. With the Gen 1 my AMNPS stays lit and lets me smoke say a pork shoulder for 12 hours of smoke. Good luck with your Gen 2 and a word of advice buy the extended 2 year warranty from Masterbuilt. It's $100 but worth it. I would have been screwed without it seeing I had four of them fail within a year for various reasons.

Bill


----------



## daveomak

Solidbob said:


> I really need to finally order the AMNPS. I found my MES 30 (analog) at Home Depot on clearance for $49 and it's worked great but that long smoke for bigger things does get to be a hassle. Otherwise, I don't mind tending to it for shorter smokes. It gives me an excuse to sit around outside and drink beer.





The gen 1 is no problem.....  Look up the Mail Box mods for the Gen 1 MES.....   Dry the pellets well...  I dry mine at 275 for a few hours and get 10+ hours of smoke from 1 full tray....   Cherry needs some hickory or something added to it cause cherry don't smolder very well.....

Dave


----------



## patvance

mes box.jpg



__ patvance
__ Apr 11, 2014





Masterbuilt sells a side box. It should be included (my opinion) it makes all your smoke issues go away.


----------



## smoking in nye

Hi,

as I stated in an earlier reply, the tube AMNPS will produce lots of smoke in the 40" Gen2 Masterbuilt.

Bill


----------



## pfeaz

I just recently (today) joined the SMF but have been smoking meats for many years on smaller charcoal and gas smokers. I also just recently purchased a newer 30" MES model 20071514 at Lowe's and was most certainly disappointed in the amount of smoke it produced. I tried dry chips and wet chips but could not get the wood to smoke even at 250 degrees. I talked to MB with no luck whatsoever then decided to take matters into my own hands. I drilled eighteen (18) 3/16" holes in the bottom of the chip tray and filled it about 80% with dry Weber Mesquite wood chips. The smoke began at about 150 when warming up and I have had smoke for the last 1-1/2 hours without adding chips. Seems extreme but the unit was worthless the way it was. I also found that the Weber 5"W x 8"L x 1.33"H aluminum drip trays (sold at Walmart) will slide into the existing wood chip tray and work pretty well also. I just think the thickness of the wood chip tray does not allow it to properly heat the wood. Do whatever works I guess but I have sufficient smoke now and that is what matters.


----------



## patvance

pfeaz, Check out the included links?

This MES add-on works great and the smoke flavor is many times better than the internal tray. 

The cold smoker add-on creates more smoke and does not burn out, thus my amnps is now my backup unit.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-Cold-Smoking-Kit/22172493



Good luck!  Seems we all go thru this evolution with the MES.


----------



## pfeaz

Thanks patvance for the info. I'm going to try my adaption a couple of times before I invest the $70 but it looks like I now have another option should it fail. I didn't want to give up on the MES and figured there were enough determined smokers out there with good advice to help me out. Again thanks.


----------



## pfeaz

I'm convinced. After reading several reviews and finding the MBE cold smoke generator for $59 I'm going for it. I might use the original tray for small smoking jobs such as chicken breasts etc. I also agree totally about this item being part of the original package. Still wonder why customer service at MB didn't recommend it when I talked to them? Again thanks for the input.


----------



## putcz

I have been using the cold smoke attachment ever since they came out. Works just great, well worth the investment


----------



## patvance

From the day I seasoned my new MES I noticed a pungent oder in the smoke, nowhere near the smooth deep smokey aroma of my stick burner. So taking advice from here, I tried wet, dry, used a little, used a lot, thick chips and fine chips. Nothing improved on the flavor. ( Frustrated, I Craigslisted the MES within the first month)  Then, again taking advice here, I purchased an amnps and a bunch of pellets, a small investment.  Ahh, flavor was back.  With amnps I experienced issues with it staying lit or putting out enough smoke.  Reading more advice here,  I tried drying the pellets in an oven, lighting both ends of the amnps, venting, torching... Also, moisture in the MES, amnps in the MES don't mix.  Well, I about fell off my bar stool when my first smoke from the cold smoker was absolutely smokey delicious. It smoked the entire cook and I am able to use the water tray again. Life is in balance again. Yes sir, I wholeheartedly recommend the add-on.  If you move forward with getting one, please let me know how it goes?


----------



## magicland

pfeaz said:


> I'm convinced. After reading several reviews and finding the MBE cold smoke generator for $59 I'm going for it. I might use the original tray for small smoking jobs such as chicken breasts etc. I also agree totally about this item being part of the original package. Still wonder why customer service at MB didn't recommend it when I talked to them? Again thanks for the input.


Where did you find it for $59? It's usually $10 more where I've seen it. I've got an AMNPS for my MES 30, tried using it for the 1st time last night. Got it to light using the torch, but it didn't want to stay lit and didn't produce much smoke when it was lit (had the vent open, the tray pulled open and the chip tube pulled out a few inches, as per instructions). Ended up just putting chips in a few times while the butt that I had in the MES smoked. I usually get 3-4 hours per 1/2 cup of chips (following the directions, and keeping the vent closed so they don't burn too quickly), but I liked the idea of being able to do a brisket or butt without needing to re-load the chips, especially in the middle of the night. I'm going to give the AMNPS a few more tries before giving up on it, but if I can't convince it to work for me, I'll definitely pick up one of the cold smoker attachments.


----------



## slots

TJohnson said:


> Most electric smokers have a difficult time making decent smoke
> 
> Some do a better job than others.....
> 
> I came up with my first gadget, because I was just as frustrated as you with my brand new MES 40
> 
> 3 years later and lots of happy MES owners out there who own one of my gadgets
> 
> Todd


I am most certainly a believer in this product, it literally is the best thing you can do for a smoker (I too own an MES 40").  I love my AMNPS more than i love my smoker, and it opens you up to a whole new world of smoking that you could not achieve with the MES, i.e. cold smoking cheese, etc.  Also, Todd's customer service is without a doubt second to none.  Highly recommended.


----------



## pfeaz

I found the MES cold smoke attachment at Cabella's for $59.00 but didn't want to order additional products from them to get the free or $5 shipping. You might want to check it out though. I ordered it from Amazon for $69 but free shipping and no tax. I also ordered a cover for my 30" MES and several bags of wood chips (apple, hickory, cherry etc.). If you have the same model #20071514 as mine check out my earlier post #123 on this thread about drilling holes in the wood chip tray. This works great and I may consider sending the smoke generator back if I get good results after smoking a large pork butt and several chickens this weekend. I can send you a pic of the tray after modification if you like. I just clamped tray to work bench and used a 3/8" drill with a 3/16" bit. Would be easier if you had a drill press but not necessary.


----------



## sseriouss1

Cardboard box idea is cool but it's not shiny. I thought about building my own or just sticking with my Brinkman electric or using parts from the Brinkman in my home built, but then I saw the stainless all around the window on the front of that 30" mes and I lost my mind.


----------



## dcrosby007

I have been using the 40" MBS for a year now... I had a few issues in the beginning with GFI's tripping but MBS quickly resolved that issue...Like others have posted none of these smokers our fool proof & will need mods no matter how much you pay for one... Bottom line is getting the best taste with minimal effort... The 40" MBS has allowed me to spend less time worrying about the water, temp settings & adding wood over any of the propane models I have owned & used... It's like an info commercial says "Set it & Forget it" but any smoker know that's not 100% true because your meat has to be watched & no perverted direction meant... But if your ADD or OCD & happen to forget it for a few hours it will be ok... You have a box that's like a fridge so it generates it's own moisture & burns wood decently... It's decently priced so despite all the crap I have been thru with this manufacturer I can still say the product is capable of producing quality smoked meat...


----------



## johnbphotos

Due to the inconsistencies of my MES 40 gen2 I elected to bypass all their electronics and installed an *Auberin Thermocouple Based Smoker Controller*.

Then for the perfect smoke I purchased an *A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER 5X8*, resulting in the most accurate "Set and Forget" known to mankind :D hahahaha


----------



## chuck41

Apparently I am one of the few.  I have had my MES 40 with window and remote for nearly 4 years and love it.  Agreed, smoke is minimal at lower temps, but I never have a problem with the temp set at 215 or higher.  It does require you add chips about each hour for the first couple hours to get the degree of smoke I like, but that is still much less attention that you would have to pay to other types of smokers.  I hear great comments here for the AMNPS unit from folks here but so far simply haven't found enough reason to pay the price to get one.  Maybe next year.


----------



## irishpride114

putcz said:


> I have mentioned more times on this topic how much I like the cold smoke attachment. I bought one when they first came out and now that is all I use for cold and hot. It is the only way to go, but for some reason it does not get much play on this blog.


I took your advice and bought the cold smoker attachment (I have the Masterbuilt 40" gen 2) from Amazon on Wednesday.  Install was simple (assuming you have even the small mechanical ability), straight forward, and fast. It mated up perfect. And was seasoned last night.

I started a brisket last night around midnight with the M/B Cold Smoker. So far, it has ran almost flawless. (every 3 hours or so, you need to push the chips down. As they get "stuck" in the hopper. But I knew that going in.) But so far, it stay pretty true to the claim of 5-6 hours per load. I have to say, its pretty nice. Granted I have been waking up every 2-3 hours to make sure it still working as this is my first using it. But I blame this on my fear that its not going to work like my AMNPS. But like other have stated, that is now my first back up.

I know there have been more success's for the AWNPS then complaints (I am one of the complaints myself), I just got fed up with it. I tried using it a few times since my original post back in December. I reread the comments on here, Googled for hours, watched all the YouTube videos that I could find. I just could not for life of me get it stay lit inside my smoker. That is why I bought the M/B Cold Smoker. But such is life, sometimes something's just don't work no matter what you do. But with that being said, I am going to keep it around for the time that this smoker has to be replaced. That and I have a barrel smoker I am going to start using for large cold smokes. As I am going to start doing deer jerky and sausage this coming fall. But I digress.


----------



## bel420

What can i say i just finished seasoning my new MES40 the temp did fluctuate a bit here and there (nothing to worry about) and for the amount of chips(dry not soaked, pecan) i put in there (1/2 cup as per the directions) I'm stumped a little as to why everyone is looking for more smoke, for me it was bellowing out the vent very nicely. Round one VS my charcoal smokers so far so good. Tomorrow i have 4 racks of st louis cut ribs i'm doing on it. We will see how they turn out.


----------



## maxgunner

patvance said:


> mes box.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ patvance
> __ Apr 11, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt sells a side box. It should be included (my opinion) it makes all your smoke issues go away.


This looks awesome.  But I can't find it or any mention of it on the Masterbuilt web site.  Do you have a link?

MG


----------



## patvance

Masterbuilt is their own worst promoter of their Cold Smoker Box. No worries, here's a couple other links to check out.  The Amazon site has 30+ reviews.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-Electric-Cold-Smoker-Box-20070112/203868163


http://www.masterbuilt.com/cold-smoker.html


----------



## maxgunner

Thanks, brother.  Order placed...

MG


----------



## brooksy

Get rid of that electrified smoker and get a stick burner!! Yes it's not set it and forget it but when you produce awesome BBQ with one you'll be so much more proud. No offense to the electric and propane guys intended.


----------



## maxgunner

With all due respect to all those gurus here who know more than me (which is nearly everyone), what I need to smoke with is something that will produce a consistent temperature and an acceptable quantity of smoke.  With the MES and the AMPTS (and hopefully also soon the MES side box) I have it.  Couldn't be happier.  If I weren't smoking, charcoal, wood chunks, etc... would add some very welcome flavor to my meals.  Since I am, no need...  Heat and smoke...  Consistent quantities of both...

MG


----------



## brooksy

It all goes by what makes you happy brother!! Go with what you know!


----------



## maxgunner

Learning more every day, thanks to you and all others on this great forum...

MG


----------



## maxgunner

patvance said:


> mes box.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ patvance
> __ Apr 11, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterbuilt sells a side box. It should be included (my opinion) it makes all your smoke issues go away.


Can this be used with pellets, or just chips?


----------



## earld

I too have have thought about the cold smoker. The down size is my cover will no longer work and I keep it outside in the summer


----------



## patvance

Its not in the manual, but I have mixed in 'some' pellets in with the chips without any issues.  First I put in some chips, then mix some pellets with the chips, about 90% chips 10% pellets (so far).


----------



## sctdg35

I have the masterbuilt electric cold smoker kit .It is almost a must to have if you have the MES gen 2 .AMNPS with gen 2 goes out a lot .The masterbuilt cold smoker gives you up to 6 hours of smoke and it will not go out . You can use split chunks,chips,pellets and broke up lump charcoal .You can get it started without being attached to MES ,then slide into the chip loader opening (no need to mess with the hook),pull the ash drawer out and shut off power .You can put a small piece of foil where the draw was to catch ash,use a small pumpkin type fan pointed at ash draw opening and use it to get a true cold smoke.Got one off my best cheese smokes doing that ,perfect smoke and internal temp never went up .For doing a cook it is great .Has the AMNPS beat by a long shot. Oh yeah someone mentioned that he could not use it because it won't work with his cover,I have stock cover and what I do is NOT use the attaching hook so all you do is slide it into chip loader and when done slide it out and put it away then cover MES. No brainer .MES is outside covered ,attachment is in the shed. The attaching internal hook is a pain in the a$$ that need not be used.


----------



## krzdimond

Covertly inserting my fingerprint in order to follow the updates. I am actively looking for the cold smoker attachments for my MES30. I had no idea how bad this thing was until I visited a friend with a dedicated wood burning smoker mounted on a trailer....


----------



## sseriouss1

Just ordered a  Masterbuilt cold smoke generator for my mes30. Guess I'll be making some cold smoked salmon soon. I hope that link worked, I haven't done that before. If you're wondering what I'm talking about then it must not have worked.


----------



## deansomers

You can talk to Todd at Amazen products about the gen 2. It may take the Tube smoker to work right but Amazen smokers are much nicer imho than the Masterbuilt "cold smoker" They are cheaper, smoke longer, can be used for true cold smoking, and don't have to be plugged in. That is why most of the people seem to prefer Todds stuff over the Masterbuilt kit.


----------



## patvance

STCDG35

Thanks for the pearls of wisdom.  You just saved me a lot of R&D time.

Thanks!


----------



## magicland

After a bit more experimentation with my AMNPS, I figured I'd report my findings. Remember, YMMV. It seems, at least for me, that the major issue with the AMNPS is getting it started well. I THOUGHT it was going good the first time I tried using it, but apparently not. Just to refresh, I've got the black, windowless 1st gen 30" MES, with the small tray in the chip loader, and the large tray in the chip burner. Following Masterbuilt's directions of keeping the vent closed while smoking meat, I get around 3 hours per 1/2 cup of chips. 

Okay, back to the AMNPS. On my 2nd attempt, after a 10 minute burn, I seemed to have a much better quantity of glowing pellets than I did the first time. Maybe it was breezier, which helped them catch, I'm not sure. However, this time when I put them in the MES, they didn't go out after a short while. I had the chip tray pulled out an inch or so, the chip loader pulled out 2 inches, and the vent open wide. The AMNPS burned well, but the amount of smoke inside the smoker was minimal. I pushed the loader back in, and closed the vent. After a while, I checked the amount of smoke inside the MES, and it was much better. The AMNPS kept burning well even with those closed. Another test today using the same configuration (vent closed and loader pushed all the way in) is also producing excellent results.

Looks like I'll hold off on the Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment. Dunno if I just got lucky, but I've been quite happy with the amount of smoke from both the original chips and now the AMNPS. Now to find a place to get more pellets locally...


----------



## krzdimond

Got a new toy today.


----------



## smoking in nye

I believe I posted an answer to this question with my experience dealing with a Masterbuilt 40" smoker. If you have a generation 2 unit, the standard AMNPS with the rows will never stay lit due to the design of the gen 2 smoker. (you can verify this with Todd from Amazeproducts.com). However, the tube type worked very well. It produces LOTS  of smoke until the pellets are gone, I just placed it in the bottom of the smoker. I had 4 gen2 Masterbuilt's with nothing but problems. I finally got my hands on a Gen! all stainless steel unit and absolutely love it, with nary a problem. the standard AMNPS works perfectly on the Gen1 due to a much better design. I believe Todd offers a couple of sizes on the tube smoker. I should solve your smoke problem.

Bill


----------



## patvance

Nice!  I believe you will love the smoke flavor this unit produces.


----------



## hawkeyesmokin

image.jpg



__ hawkeyesmokin
__ May 30, 2014





(pork tenderloins)


Thought I would chime in


Todd and his wife was great in my order of the AWNPS



My complaint is the time in messing around to get it lit and I have had problems with it going out either because of airflow or not being lit good enough.


Didn't know about the MB cold smoker, got one from Cabela's. Solves my smoke issues and lack of patience. Using chips and pellets also just setting in hole and taking out as I move unit outside and store it in garage. Will use Todds AWNPS as backup and for cold smoking.



Agree it should be included with smoke or at least advertised, cant believe these guys in poor Gen2 design and lack of their own product support.


Hats off to Todd and his customer support!


----------



## daveomak

Hawkeye, evening.......  do not use water in the smoker....  Dry the pellets in an oven for a couple hours at 275 or so first....  Have the exhaust wide open....  pull the chip chute out an 1 1/2 or so and pull the chip pan out a bit ....  those allow for air flow....    Did any instructions come with the AMNPS ???  

Dave


----------



## cayotica

I have heared that you need to remove the chip loader to increase air flow but can't remember where. Anyone know if this is true.


----------



## otiskatz

You can remove the chip loader but you risk chip/pellet ignition and flame up. The result will leave your meat with a creosote taste.  Try pulling it out just slightly. ..about 1/4 inch. That may work for you.


----------



## dcrosby007

Sorry if this question has been asked but in my laziness I didn't want to back read all the prior postings... After seeing the cold smoker video & all the smoke it was putting off was pretty sweet & drew me to my question... We all know the MES has smoke issues so can you attach this cold smoker to the MES & use it in conjunction with the chip tray in the MES or can you get enough smoke from the cold smoker box that you can eliminate the chip tray in the MES all together during a heated smoke...


----------



## daveomak

Morning...   Every answer has already been posted in infinite detail...  Your best bet is to peruse the previous answers....   

Dave


----------



## trapperx

DaveOmak said:


> Morning...   Every answer has already been posted in infinite detail...  Your best bet is to peruse the previous answers....
> 
> Dave


Hello Dave,

I just came to this post because I get an email a few times a week and work 60hrs a week have 4 kids a wife 9 years younger 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and Ex wife  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I am not judging but from the looks of your Pic and I am only guessing and hope I am right, you may be retired. 

Some of us guys just don't have the time to read 9 pages of post. Believe me I would love to but I am lucky that I even opened the page things are so crazy in my life.

I don't mean this to be a post complaining about the fact that you took the time to post (go find it yourself), but would MUCH appreciate to  see a post saying here is a link to the page with the answer. 

The only reason I posted this was I am doing it from the can 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and would really love to see an answer or a link to the page so I can put one on my CHRISTmas list because it looks like a great product. 

Hope I wasn't to hard on ya Dave this isn't just directed (well not totally) at you as I have seen many post like this before. 

Ok someone is knocking on the door and the smell is getting to me


----------



## jimmy1957

Sometimes it's hard to get a straight answer and sometimes it's a lot easier to just answer a question then write a book, I get enough smoke from my cold smoker which I modified to fit my MGS 44inch.


----------



## zeketers

...boy u guys r  need to chill a little.. I understand what is the deal with that type of smoker I was looking to upgrade but didn't want to have to tear a new one apart  Delie is right let your wallet be your guide... that vertical brinkman I have is looking better than ever like u all say u have to figure it out I learn everytime I use it also with help of u  guys & gals....I to thought my was junk until I took time to learn a thing or 2  from the forum....Zeke


----------



## mango713

My masterbilt always had a hard time making smoke, especially in hot weather. When it was cold the heater stayed on longer and I got a little more smoke. I ended up making smoke generator and running it into the side where the chip loader goes. Now it makes smoke all day long and works great for cold smoking. Hope this helps.


----------



## jimmy1957

Good advise guys, Guys need to chill a little, I hope I didn't offend anybody that wasn't my intention at all, I love all the advise and reading the forums here.


----------



## stubster

Screenshot_2016-11-22-14-21-48.png



__ stubster
__ Nov 22, 2016





I get all the smoke i coukd ever want with this.


----------



## dcrosby007

Appreciate that I kinda felt the same way & the response was along my lines of thinking but was working & just now getting a chance to reply!!! So I guess it's safe to say then that to get more smoke for the MES40 buying the cold smoker attachment & using it for smoking whenever you use the MES40 is the correct way to go?!?


----------



## dcrosby007

stubster said:


> Screenshot_2016-11-22-14-21-48.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ stubster
> __ Nov 22, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get all the smoke i coukd ever want with this.


----------



## dcrosby007

TrapperX said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> I just came to this post because I get an email a few times a week and work 60hrs a week have 4 kids a wife 9 years younger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ex wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not judging but from the looks of your Pic and I am only guessing and hope I am right, you may be retired.
> 
> Some of us guys just don't have the time to read 9 pages of post. Believe me I would love to but I am lucky that I even opened the page things are so crazy in my life.
> 
> I don't mean this to be a post complaining about the fact that you took the time to post (go find it yourself), but would MUCH appreciate to  see a post saying here is a link to the page with the answer.
> 
> The only reason I posted this was I am doing it from the can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and would really love to see an answer or a link to the page so I can put one on my CHRISTmas list because it looks like a great product.
> 
> Hope I wasn't to hard on ya Dave this isn't just directed (well not totally) at you as I have seen many post like this before.
> 
> Ok someone is knocking on the door and the smell is getting to me


----------



## daveomak

Dcrosby007 said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked but *in my laziness I didn't want to back read all the prior postings*... .........................


----------



## dcrosby007

DaveOmak said:


>


Yes I said my laziness it was easier than describing my work schedule & it sounded funnier... I have no qualms with doing countless endless days of research but time was of the essence...  So instead of the BS rhetoric maybe you could have helped the situation instead of critiquing it... Now myself & others have spent time on stupidity & added numerous more post to a several page thread where a single answer could have resolved it all!!! Thanks


----------



## jimmy1957

Dcrosby007 said:


> Appreciate that I kinda felt the same way & the response was along my lines of thinking but was working & just now getting a chance to reply!!! So I guess it's safe to say then that to get more smoke for the MES40 buying the cold smoker attachment & using it for smoking whenever you use the MES40 is the correct way to go?!?


I believe the cold smoker only works with the MES 30 inch smoker, but you can easily modify it to fit, I made it work with my MGS 44 smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

To all who have trouble getting smoke with their MES,

This may have been said a few times earlier in this thread, however I'm not about to read all of the posts, when I can just post this to help anyone I can:

I've been using my AMNPS with my MES 30 and my MES40 for close to 7 years, without any problem. All I do is put the pellets in (about 3/8" from the top), get it lit properly on one end, and put it in my MES (Different places for different MES units).

I get perfect smoke for up to 11 hours without interruption.

If you are at a high altitude, I would recommend the AMNTS (Tube Smoker), but in lower altitude the AMNPS works Great, when used properly.

Bear


----------



## gary s

You can count on Bearcarver to come to the rescue and help someone with their MES instead of telling them to go back and read everything that was posted about MES

That is what this Forum is about Sharing and Helping others.

Myself, I have answered the same questions over and over, but I always take time to post and answer or PM in great detail. Just remember when you were first starting out

and needed help Put yourself in their place

Gary


----------



## ches

I put a Masterbuilt electric cold smoker on my MES 30 and love it.  Cold smoke as long as I want then fire up the heater to cook it if I want.  Great for Cheese.


----------



## daveomak

DaveOmak said:


> delie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a newbie at smoking and cooking.  Studied most of the smoking units available including the MES 30 and MES 40.  Read most of the comments made about the MES.
> 
> What comes to mind is why the heck do people buy this piece of junk!  Paying hundreds of dollars then modifying it - going through all the frustrations of seeking out components
> 
> to upgrade and still can't maintain consistent temperature control and still not enough smoke!
> 
> I found a solution;  large Costco tissue box, 1 AMNS unit, 1 broom stick for hanging meat and a thermometer, an electrical hot plate, a pie pan,  a couple of small vent holes on top and your done.
> 
> The MES and all other smokers available for home smoking are "toys", and "gadgetry".
> 
> This is just my summation and opinion from all I've read.
> 
> If I missed something, please correct me.
> 
> Delie here
> 
> 
> 
> Delie, evening and welcome to the forum....   LOL reading your post....   Even the Costco tissue box ???...  You are a true dyed in the wool smoke-a-holic when you have to modify a tissue box because it doesn't meet your needs....   I think we will give you a lifetime pass to the forum.....   All in favor................
Click to expand...




DaveOmak said:


> Morning all.......     From what I have noticed, from talking with many folks of the forum, there is not one smoker made that can be used flawlessly from the day it is taken out of the box.....   From electric, propane, briquettes and stick burner they all have steep learning curves to get that coveted delicious smoke flavored food we all search for....
> 
> If you are purchasing your first smoker, you have read many revues about many models....   If you talk to a person whom has spent many days trying to perfect the smoker he has, and has done so....  He will probably say he loves it..... It you talk to a person who thinks smoking food should be like turning on the oven and cooking a roast and does not have the patience to seek the divine flavor, aroma and moistness achievable in most any smoker from trial and error.... You will get an unhappy revue....  It is not the smoker, it is the person behind the apron...
> 
> As a person that loves really good food, I was willing to spend the time and "listen" to what was being written here....  There are many words between the lines, that listening will put into plain view....
> 
> I have an MES 30 and really like it... At first, the food tasted like creosote.... My fault..  I followed the directions in the manual....  Uneven cooking in the unit....   MES poor engineering with heat distribution....   I corrected that fault with a few modifications in the search for great food...   Lousy smoke because I had to add 1/8 cup of chips every 20 - 30 minutes to get that beautiful blue smoke.... I used a tin can and soldering iron in the search for easier to control smoke.... that worked.....   Then,T Johnson needed a few folks to test his new pellet blend "Pitmaster's Choice"....  I volunteered to be a guinea pig and test PC Blend and his new AMNPS....   WOW.....  Talk about a gift horse....   There I was still trying to learn how to get the MES to make PERFECT smoked food and Todd comes along with the perfect blend of woods for great tasting food and the AMNPS for perfect TBS....   I didn't learn how to make great tasting Q....  I was forced into it by our own beloved Todd..
> 
> You may have wondered where this was going...   Great Q is up to the operator, and sometimes up to listening to friends, and sometimes being in the right place at the right time, and usually from unknown sources that just happen.....  Pay attention, take notes, don't stop striving for that great taste of great Q......  It will not come easy....
> 
> Make the mods necessary to the smoker, control the smoke, control the temp, make great Q....  It is that easy...
> 
> Dave





DaveOmak said:


> Cman55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the controller off the unit..... bring it inside and dry it out......   sometimes they start working again.....   Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, As it turns out you were right. My controller has mysteriously started working again. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Cow !!!!   I got lucky again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...




DaveOmak said:


> miataman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PID's look cool. But how do you hook them to an MES?
> 
> 
> 
> MM morning... since this thread is fairly old, I will pick it up....
> Not having a PID, and never hooking one up..... My understanding is you wire the PID directly to the heating element and bypass any internal controls your smoker may have... the PID then controls the element....
> I did something similar, using a "dimmer switch" to control the wattage of the element, on my MES......
> 
> There are several PID threads on the forum... You might look up a few to get some new ideas....
> Dave
Click to expand...




DaveOmak said:


> JimmyJam, morning...... A water pan, on occasion, will create enough moisture to cause the pellets to not burn... The steam displaces the oxygen in the smoker.... results..... no smoke.... something to be aware of......
> 
> Dave





TJohnson said:


> We've got over 10,000 AMNPS 5x8's being used by customers
> 
> Many are used in the MES 30 & 40 with GREAT success!
> 
> *If your AMNPS 5x8 is going out after 15 minutes, it's not started correctly*
> 
> *Solution:*
> 
> Take your time starting the pellets, and FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> *If your AMNPS 5x8 is going out after 1+ hours, it running out of oxygen*
> 
> *Solution:*
> 
> Increase intake air for proper combustion
> 
> *Old Model MES 40*
> 
> Place AMNPS on the rails to the left of the chi pan housing
> 
> Pull out the chip pan 1 1/2"
> 
> Pull out the chip loader 2"
> 
> Open the exhaust
> 
> No water in the water pan
> 
> *New MES Gen 2*
> 
> Remove the water pan and place it on the floor
> 
> Place the AMNPS on the drip pan, right above the hole for the water pan
> 
> Pull out the chip loader and turn it 180°(Upside down)
> 
> Exhaust wide open
> 
> No water in the water pan
> 
> The New MES Gen 2 is a totally different smoker than the Old Model MES.  I own them both, and have posted extensively on the differences.  The New MES Gen 2 does not breath well, compared to the Old Model. Temperature accuracy is far better on the old model.
> 
> If you take a look into the hole for the chip loader on the New Gen 2, you'll notice a tube with a "Slot" along the bottom.
> 
> Placing the Chip Loader into the hole in it's normal position allows for little to no air to enter the smoker
> 
> Turning the Chip Loader 180°(Upside Down) aligns the "Slots", and you will get combustion air
> 
> Todd





DaveOmak said:


> tbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the amnps 5x8 and the damn thing will not stay lite no matter what I've done!! Very disappointed in it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tbones, morning.... I had that trouble.... Seems moisture from humidity will creep into darn near anything and get the pellets damp..... Now I put the pellets I'm going to use in the AMNPS and put it in the smoker... Electric MES..... and preheat it to 275 for a couple hours to sterilize the inside... the pellets get dry during that process..... Since doing that, I have never had the AMNPS stop smoking... I get 3 plus hours out of 1 row of pellets.... usually perfect for most of my smokes.... I have gotten 10 + hours from a full load in the AMNPS....
> All tools take time to figure out and the AMNPS is no different....
> Hope this helps you out....
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...




DaveOmak said:


> Solidbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to finally order the AMNPS. I found my MES 30 (analog) at Home Depot on clearance for $49 and it's worked great but that long smoke for bigger things does get to be a hassle. Otherwise, I don't mind tending to it for shorter smokes. It gives me an excuse to sit around outside and drink beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gen 1 is no problem..... Look up the Mail Box mods for the Gen 1 MES..... Dry the pellets well... I dry mine at 275 for a few hours and get 10+ hours of smoke from 1 full tray.... Cherry needs some hickory or something added to it cause cherry don't smolder very well.....
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...




DaveOmak said:


> Hawkeye, evening....... do not use water in the smoker.... Dry the pellets in an oven for a couple hours at 275 or so first.... Have the exhaust wide open.... pull the chip chute out an 1 1/2 or so and pull the chip pan out a bit .... those allow for air flow.... Did any instructions come with the AMNPS ???
> 
> Dave


----------



## txgunlover

mecjac1 said:


> Title says all I wanted to say.


Having struggled with one for many years, switched to Rec-Tec.  You'll never look back, massive smoke production compared to Masterbuilt.


----------



## dcrosby007

Bearcarver said:


> To all who have trouble getting smoke with their MES,
> 
> This may have been said a few times earlier in this thread, however I'm not about to read all of the posts, when I can just post this to help anyone I can:
> 
> I've been using my AMNPS with my MES 30 and my MES40 for close to 7 years, without any problem. All I do is put the pellets in (about 3/8" from the top), get it lit properly on one end, and put it in my MES (Different places for different MES units).
> 
> I get perfect smoke for up to 11 hours without interruption.
> 
> If you are at a high altitude, I would recommend the AMNTS (Tube Smoker), but in lower altitude the AMNPS works Great, when used properly.
> 
> Bear


Appreciate all the insight you have just reiterates why most people on this site respect you & your talents... Placement for a MES40 newest version would be recommended where & would the tube AMNP version be better than the box version???


----------



## dcrosby007

gary s said:


> You can count on Bearcarver to come to the rescue and help someone with their MES instead of telling them to go back and read everything that was posted about MES
> 
> That is what this Forum is about Sharing and Helping others.
> 
> Myself, I have answered the same questions over and over, but I always take time to post and answer or PM in great detail. Just remember when you were first starting out
> 
> and needed help Put yourself in their place
> 
> Gary


Thank you!!!


----------



## dcrosby007

jimmy1957 said:


> I believe the cold smoker only works with the MES 30 inch smoker, but you can easily modify it to fit, I made it work with my MGS 44 smoker.


Thank you for the info... I think using the ANMPS maybe the best bet... Happy Smoking!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Dcrosby007 said:


> Appreciate all the insight you have just reiterates why most people on this site respect you & your talents... Placement for a MES40 newest version would be recommended where & would the tube AMNP version be better than the box version???


Thank you for the Kind words!

Below is my AMNS in my MES 40 Gen #2.5.

That is also where I put my AMNPS---On the bottom rack, on the right end. Since that is just above the chip dumper, you get full advantage of pulling the dumper out a couple inches for more air flow, or pushing it back in for less air flow. Turning the dumper 180 degrees also helps the air flow when pulled out.

Since you are in AL, I assume you are not at high altitude, so I would recommend the AMNPS (5"X8" Maze) instead of the AMNTS (Tube).

Bear

AMNS is burned out & Prime Rib is ready to move to Kitchen:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0676.jpg.html


----------



## catmandu01

hey all!    Just a thought I had a bit of trouble as well at first with my MES 30  and found it was the type of wood chips I was using as well one bag I had was more like sawdust almost and had a lot of trouble with them keeping it smokey. bigger chunkier wood helped a lot .Havent jumped into the amazen yet but thinking of it. still reading through the comments on this topic though and im a newb . knock on wood my mes has b een used a ton this summer since I bought it and works bueatifully.


----------



## cayotica

When l crank my MES up to about 260°F l get plenty of smoke but l also burn a ton of wood chips doing it that way. But, beware there is such a thing as too much smoke many that post on this site and my favorite TV chef  say to keep the smoke at  a light blue color nearly invisible to the naked eye while others say something totally different. I don't know about all that being a plebe myself when it comes to smoking. Me, zI like to smoke my meats for about half of the time I'm cooking. Sometimes it comes out great :grilling_smilie:others times I wish l had used a lot more or more or a lot less.  I suggest you go to "YouTube"  they have many videos about the AMNPS, smokers, wood chips & pellets chips and even homemade cold smoke generators.  I am building a cold smoke generator myself, I'll let you guys know how it turns out. 
Happy smoking [emoji]128055[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver

cayotica said:


> When l crank my MES up to about 260°F l get plenty of smoke but l also burn a ton of wood chips doing it that way. But, beware there is such a thing as too much smoke many that post on this site and my favorite TV chef say to keep the smoke at a light blue color nearly invisible to the naked eye while others say something totally different. I don't know about all that being a plebe myself when it comes to smoking. Me, zI like to smoke my meats for about half of the time I'm cooking. Sometimes it comes out great :grilling_smilie:others times I wish l had used a lot more or more or a lot less. I suggest you go to "YouTube" they have many videos about the AMNPS, smokers, wood chips & pellets chips and even homemade cold smoke generators. I am building a cold smoke generator myself, I'll let you guys know how it turns out.
> Happy smoking [emoji]128055[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji][emoji]128055[/emoji]


I haven't seen any well made Smoke Generator come close to the AMAZINGs in both Quality materials ands proper smoke.

And as for the amount of smoke, I find a Light to Medium smoke for as long as I have the meat in my smoker to be the best.

Many many hours of light to medium smoke is good.

However even a short time of Heavy smoke can be a bad thing.

Bear


----------



## rexster314

I have 2 MES 40's on my deck I use mainly for cold smoking bacon. One of them gets a workout a couple of times a month for ribs, sausage, turkey, etc. When I do the bellies I use an AMNTS and my homemade blower inserted in the chip tube to get more air in the smoker. Works wonderfully. When I do the other meats, I will normally use the Masterbuilt chip burner since it's not a lot of smoke and that's what I want for those type cooks. They both get to temperature quickly and stay there when I do use the burners. I use the homemade blowers when I want more air in the smoker box and therefore more smoke for the bacon bellies.


----------



## daricksta

A long while ago Bear suggested using Dust instead of pellets in an AMNPS for cold smokes. I ordered 4 pounds of Dust ( 2 each of hickory and oak) from Todd that were delivered last week. I hope to cold smoke some cheeses and beef jerky to hand out as Christmas presents which will be a great test for the Dust. I've had many problems with wood pellets in my AMNPS going out during cold smokes because oxygen circulation is a big problem with the MES 30 Gen 1 when cold smoking. Hopefully the Dust is the answer. If not, I'm thinking of going with a mailbox mod because even following Todd's suggestions for pulling out the wood chip tray and loader hasn't helped improve air flow. But on warm days, noting beats wood pellets in the AMNPS or AMNTS for generating long-lasting smoke when hot smoking in my MES 30.


----------



## chef thomas

add a smoking tube they burn pellets put out plenty of smoke and last hours,under $20 at your local store.


----------



## cayotica

Looking for a smoking tube myself, how's about cueing me in on what store.


----------



## smuir121

TJohnson said:


> Most electric smokers have a difficult time making decent smoke
> Some do a better job than others.....
> 
> I came up with my first gadget, because I was just as frustrated as you with my brand new MES 40
> 3 years later and lots of happy MES owners out there who own one of my gadgets
> 
> 
> Todd


----------



## smuir121

At amaze-n looking over your website it looks like you use only pellets I have a MES30 and I use wood chips what's the pros and cons of both and could I use your smoke tubes with wood chips?


----------



## weev

I saw them today at gander mountain if you have one of those near you


----------



## cayotica

In reply to Bears [emoji]128059[/emoji] response; l agree [emoji]128175[/emoji] % too much smoke is deadly.


----------



## smoker21

Hey Jimmy1957,  I just bought a MSG XL44 and I was wondering if you could send me a pic or two of your cold smoker mod? And maybe an idiots guide on how you did it?

Thanks in advance.

JD


----------



## smoker21

Hey Smuir121,

 I have a gen 1, MES 40", and it NEVER gave me enough smoke.  I bought a 5"x8" AMNPS, and have never looked back.  I can get 1-12 hours of an even and controlled smoke every time. It also works great for cold smokes, like cheese, bacon or fish.

All The Best.

JD


----------



## bubba horton

Hi Fellas,

I just bought a nice smokey hollow electric smoker which I am happy about.  That said, just smoked a Turkey and used barrel chips fro good ol jack daniels.  The smoke output was minimal.  I am looking at the amazen products but have no clue what to buy.  I have always grilled with wood but not truly smoked.  So, color me inexperienced.  I would like to be a pretty decent food smoker by the Superbowl.  (fingers crosses emoji...(could not find one)  Go Cowboys...


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Horton said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I just bought a nice smokey hollow electric smoker which I am happy about.  That said, just smoked a Turkey and used barrel chips fro good ol jack daniels.  The smoke output was minimal.  I am looking at the amazen products but have no clue what to buy.  I have always grilled with wood but not truly smoked.  So, color me inexperienced.  I would like to be a pretty decent food smoker by the Superbowl.  (fingers crosses emoji...(could not find one)  Go Cowboys...


As for Amazing Smokers, unless you live at a high altitude, IMO the best one is the AMNPS. It is a Maze (5" X 8") that burns up to 3 rows of Pellets or Dust, and can give you up to 11 hours of uninterrupted Perfect Smoke.

Along with a Digital wireless set of thermometers (Like the Maverick ET-732), it can turn an inexperienced smoker into a Smoking Master.

Bear


----------



## dcrosby007

Bearcarver said:


> Thank you for the Kind words!
> 
> Below is my AMNS in my MES 40 Gen #2.5.
> 
> That is also where I put my AMNPS---On the bottom rack, on the right end. Since that is just above the chip dumper, you get full advantage of pulling the dumper out a couple inches for more air flow, or pushing it back in for less air flow. Turning the dumper 180 degrees also helps the air flow when pulled out.
> 
> Since you are in AL, I assume you are not at high altitude, so I would recommend the AMNPS (5"X8" Maze) instead of the AMNTS (Tube).
> 
> Bear
> 
> AMNS is burned out & Prime Rib is ready to move to Kitchen:
> http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_0676.jpg.html


Thanks for the info & yes I am low altitude down here... I just ordered my 5x8 AMNPS & will use it this weekend for the first time on a ham & some BB ribs... When you say turning the dumper excuse my ignorance but does this mean your leaving the open side down??? I assume so but just wanted to be sure???  And when lighting the pellets is it best to light inside the box or outside the box??? If there is a post on how to use or the best way to use this in a MES I will follow that link if you have one...


----------



## hoity toit

mecjac1 said:


> Thanks everybody called Todd and ordered the 5 by 6 can't wait to try ot out.


you won't be dissappointed. I have two of thos and the tube smoker. They work. Also do a thread search here for the mailbox mod you can do onthe MES. Best thing I ever did because sometimes there is so much moisture in the smoker it will put the smoker tray out. Todd " gadgets" will take your smoking to another level. You would think Masterbuilt would take notice here.

HT


----------



## hoity toit

daRicksta said:


> A long while ago Bear suggested using Dust instead of pellets in an AMNPS for cold smokes. I ordered 4 pounds of Dust ( 2 each of hickory and oak) from Todd that were delivered last week. I hope to cold smoke some cheeses and beef jerky to hand out as Christmas presents which will be a great test for the Dust. I've had many problems with wood pellets in my AMNPS going out during cold smokes because oxygen circulation is a big problem with the MES 30 Gen 1 when cold smoking. Hopefully the Dust is the answer. If not, I'm thinking of going with a mailbox mod because even following Todd's suggestions for pulling out the wood chip tray and loader hasn't helped improve air flow. But on warm days, noting beats wood pellets in the AMNPS or AMNTS for generating long-lasting smoke when hot smoking in my MES 30.


Best thing I ever did was the mailbox mod. Still goes out once in a while but rarely. i put the tray in the warm smoker a couple hrs to get the moisture gone then light it and in to the mailbox.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dcrosby007 said:


> Thanks for the info & yes I am low altitude down here... I just ordered my 5x8 AMNPS & will use it this weekend for the first time on a ham & some BB ribs... When you say turning the dumper excuse my ignorance but does this mean your leaving the open side down??? I assume so but just wanted to be sure???  And when lighting the pellets is it best to light inside the box or outside the box??? If there is a post on how to use or the best way to use this in a MES I will follow that link if you have one...


Yes, turning the Chip Dumper 180° will position the open side down.

I do my lighting through the hole at the beginning point of the maze (There's one on each end).

Below is a good Thread on lighting the AMNPS. It has a good video, and Post #2 gives my Basic method. Getting it lit properly is 99% of the job, and putting it in the best place in your Smoker.

I have never used a Mailbox for anything other than Mail, and mine doesn't go out in any of my Smokers (Gen #1, Gen #2, or Gen #2.5).

Link to Lighting AMNPS:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

Bear


----------



## jimmy1957

Smoker21 said:


> Hey Jimmy1957,  I just bought a MSG XL44 and I was wondering if you could send me a pic or two of your cold smoker mod? And maybe an idiots guide on how you did it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> JD


 too





Smoker21 said:


> I bought a piece of pipe at the hardware store to fit over the cold smoker,  Then I took my dremel tool and cut the circle out on the bottom right side of the MGS where the air vent is then just run the pipe in there, And easier way to do it would probably be to run the pipe underneath the MGS and put it  beside the burner or maybe between the burners.


----------



## smoker21

Cool. Thanks for the info jimmy1957. Sounds like a winter project for me.


----------



## dcrosby007

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, turning the Chip Dumper 180° will position the open side down.
> 
> I do my lighting through the hole at the beginning point of the maze (There's one on each end).
> 
> Below is a good Thread on lighting the AMNPS. It has a good video, and Post #2 gives my Basic method. Getting it lit properly is 99% of the job, and putting it in the best place in your Smoker.
> 
> I have never used a Mailbox for anything other than Mail, and mine doesn't go out in any of my Smokers (Gen #1, Gen #2, or Gen #2.5).
> 
> Link to Lighting AMNPS:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link
> 
> Bear


Thanks as always Bear your knowledge is endless!!! Lighting or staying lit seems too be the biggest issue with these things so I will read up & stay ahead of the curve with it...I found some info too on the Amezn website so I will read it & go thru your info & figure it all out...


----------



## daricksta

Hoity Toit said:


> Best thing I ever did was the mailbox mod. Still goes out once in a while but rarely. i put the tray in the warm smoker a couple hrs to get the moisture gone then light it and in to the mailbox.


Until I can get the sucker built and working, I'm starting off with burning Dust in my AMNPS for a couple of cold smokes I hope to do before Christmas.

You're saying you place the tray with wood pellets in the smoker for a couple of hours and then you remove it, light the pellets, and place the tray in the mailbox? That's interesting. What temp do you set the smoker to?

A few guys use the microwave to dry out the pellets but I've never done that. I think in my MES 30 the problem is lack of oxygen at cold temps and not moisture-laden pellets.


----------



## hoity toit

daRicksta said:


> Until I can get the sucker built and working, I'm starting off with burning Dust in my AMNPS for a couple of cold smokes I hope to do before Christmas.
> 
> You're saying you place the tray with wood pellets in the smoker for a couple of hours and then you remove it, light the pellets, and place the tray in the mailbox? That's interesting. What temp do you set the smoker to?
> 
> A few guys use the microwave to dry out the pellets but I've never done that. I think in my MES 30 the problem is lack of oxygen at cold temps and not moisture-laden pellets.


I set the temp at 120-140  degrees and leave the pellets in there an hour or 2, then light them and put in the mailbox mod. I have tried the microwave and that works too, just be care full as I have ignited pellets in the microwave and it sure stinks up the house and makes a mess. I left them in more than a minute and they caught fire. Also i havefound the pellets suck moisture like a sponge when damp weather is present. After I have "dried them thoroughly" I also vacuum seal them in packets while they are still warm with just enough to fill one of the Amazn trays. This way I can be assured of having dry pellets on hand when I need them.


----------



## smoker21

I've never tried the mailbox mod. I really haven't had a need. The Amnps never goes out on a cold smoke and rarely goes out on a hot smoke.


----------



## robbsmokin

I had similar issues with my 40" MES. A big part of the issue comes from the fact that there is just the one element for both controlling temperature and creating smoke.Researched it here and elsewhere to see various solutions, and got the Masterbuilt Cold Smoking Attachment.  I love it! I can completely control the heat in the smoker itself because the heating element in the smoker is no longer responsible for creating smoke. And I can create as much smoke as I want from the cold smoking attachment for any kind of smoking - hot or cold. I can get 6 hours of nice smoke from the attachment. I can control how much smoke by using the vent on the smoker. If I stll get too much smoke, I can shut off the attachment for awhile, and then turn it back on again when I need more smoke. It also uses wood chips, which are inexpensive, readily available, and with many varieties of wood available.

*Pros*: total control of the smoke, long smoking times without the need to keep reloading, total control of the temp in the smoker, and I can do hot cold smoking, uses wood chips, it lights easily and stays lit (electric element)

*Cons*: I have to have a poker (use wide metal skewer) to make sure chips are dropping into place, have to use same poker to scrape the creosote off the feeding tube so chips don't get stuck, have to pull out chips that are too large to drop down feeding tube.

Pics show the unit and the amount of smoke generated.













Smoke generated.jpg



__ robbsmokin
__ Dec 13, 2016


















Cold Smoking Unit.jpg



__ robbsmokin
__ Dec 13, 2016


















Hooked up.jpg



__ robbsmokin
__ Dec 13, 2016


















12-09-16 Cheese & Chex-mix.jpg



__ robbsmokin
__ Dec 13, 2016


----------



## daricksta

Hoity Toit said:


> I set the temp at 120-140  degrees and leave the pellets in there an hour or 2, then light them and put in the mailbox mod. I have tried the microwave and that works too, just be care full as I have ignited pellets in the microwave and it sure stinks up the house and makes a mess. I left them in more than a minute and they caught fire. Also i havefound the pellets suck moisture like a sponge when damp weather is present. After I have "dried them thoroughly" I also vacuum seal them in packets while they are still warm with just enough to fill one of the Amazn trays. This way I can be assured of having dry pellets on hand when I need them.


I've been using wood pellets for about 5 years and I haven't noticed them absorbling moisture, at least not from touch or in how they burn. I thought the lone exception was alder but I compared a new bag to an older one I have and they both had the same softness. I still think the problem with pellets going out during cold smokes (and some hot smokes) in my MES 30 is poor air circulation. However, it's been too cold here for me to wheel my smoker out of the garage and do some cold smoking although that same cold weather makes it ideal to do it. I can't handle cold weather (and we're talking highs in the low 30s) like I used to. Still and all, I'm running out of time to cold smoke Xmas gifts so I need to buck up this weekend get the job done. Putting together the mailbox mod will need to wait till at least the warmer spring weather.


----------



## hoity toit

daRicksta said:


> I've been using wood pellets for about 5 years and I haven't noticed them absorbling moisture, at least not from touch or in how they burn. I thought the lone exception was alder but I compared a new bag to an older one I have and they both had the same softness. I still think the problem with pellets going out during cold smokes (and some hot smokes) in my MES 30 is poor air circulation. However, it's been too cold here for me to wheel my smoker out of the garage and do some cold smoking although that same cold weather makes it ideal to do it. I can't handle cold weather (and we're talking highs in the low 30s) like I used to. Still and all, I'm running out of time to cold smoke Xmas gifts so I need to buck up this weekend get the job done. Putting together the mailbox mod will need to wait till at least the warmer spring weather.


Here where I live we have fog at times and high humidity. If I leave pellets on my porch they dissolve into mush when its foggy or rainy so I store them in a sealed plastic container in my garage now


----------



## daricksta

Smoker21 said:


> I've never tried the mailbox mod. I really haven't had a need. The Amnps never goes out on a cold smoke and rarely goes out on a hot smoke.


What smoker are you using?


----------



## daricksta

Hoity Toit said:


> Here where I live we have fog at times and high humidity. If I leave pellets on my porch they dissolve into mush when its foggy or rainy so I store them in a sealed plastic container in my garage now


You're in Texas? Here in the Puget Sound area high humidity isn't a problem even with all the rain. I'm sure that what we consider a humid day would be like a day in the Llano Estacado for you.


----------



## smoker21

daRicksta said:


> What smoker are you using?



I have been using a gen 1 MES 40, for years!
Just got a Masterbuilt XL 44 gas, but I haven't needed extra smoke yet.

JD


----------



## hoity toit

daRicksta said:


> You're in Texas? Here in the Puget Sound area high humidity isn't a problem even with all the rain. I'm sure that what we consider a humid day would be like a day in the Llano Estacado for you.


My sister actually lives in LLano, LLano Ranch, LLano Texas


----------



## jsk53

I guess I am one of the minority here. I have tried using my AMNPS for a long time with zero success in keeping it going. I've built the "mailbox" attachment, vented the smoker, followed pretty much everyone's suggestions and after a year of trying, gave up. It now sits idle in my used gear box.

What I did find works perfectly, every time is the MES cold smoke attachment (about $60 on Amazon). Consistent smoke, goes for hours and I can use it for any kind of smoking I want to do from cheese to turkeys.

Originally I used it on my MES30 and just recently upgraded to a new MES40 with the same results.  I know I will be boo'ed for my anti AMNPS comment, but that has been my experience. Wish it were different, but at least I have a really good alternative that works for me.


----------



## smoker21

As they say, YRMV.
Glad you found something to work for you.

JD


----------



## g man mo

Someone does make one in the USA.  Cookshack.


----------



## daricksta

Smoker21 said:


> I have been using a gen 1 MES 40, for years!
> Just got a Masterbuilt XL 44 gas, but I haven't needed extra smoke yet.
> 
> JD


Overall my MES 30 Gen 1 has worked great for almost 5 years but cold smokes have always been a hassle with wood pellets getting snuffed out. I'm hoping that Dust does the trick. But until I can find out I need the temp around here to hit at least 45°. Right now it's about 30° outside and I just about got frostbite while patching up some potholes in our gravel driveway.


----------



## smoker21

Cold smoking I never have problems keeping the pellets lit. 

I did two loads of cheese on the first. Tonight there will be smoked mozzarella on our pizza!  And Sunday toasted smoked cheddar and provolone samishs and Campbells tomato soup for lunch. [emoji]128539[/emoji]


JD


----------



## smoker21

Oh BTW...  30 degrees is a fine temp to cold smoke.  Cheese has a lot of salt in it. Bacon is brined and the burning pellets will add 20-30 degrees.

JD


----------



## daricksta

Hoity Toit said:


> My sister actually lives in LLano, LLano Ranch, LLano Texas


That's cool. I think Llano is outside the Staked Plains region but I guess your sister lives on what once were open plains. I've only been through Texas once. I found out about the Llano Estacado from watching and then reading "Lonesome Dove" and in some Elmer Kelton Western novels. Looks like you and your sister live close fairly close (enough) to each other.


----------



## daricksta

jsk53 said:


> I guess I am one of the minority here. I have tried using my AMNPS for a long time with zero success in keeping it going. I've built the "mailbox" attachment, vented the smoker, followed pretty much everyone's suggestions and after a year of trying, gave up. It now sits idle in my used gear box.
> 
> What I did find works perfectly, every time is the MES cold smoke attachment (about $60 on Amazon). Consistent smoke, goes for hours and I can use it for any kind of smoking I want to do from cheese to turkeys.
> 
> Originally I used it on my MES30 and just recently upgraded to a new MES40 with the same results.  I know I will be boo'ed for my anti AMNPS comment, but that has been my experience. Wish it were different, but at least I have a really good alternative that works for me.


I hope nobody boos you, jsk53. Your experience is your experience. I've had smokes where the AMNPS worked like a charm and other smokes--both cold and hot--where it snuffed out a bunch of times. However, I chalk that up to what can be poor airflow in my MES 30 Gen 1. The proof of that was that outside my smoker and on the ground the wood pellets in the AMNPS kept burning for 30-40 minutes (if I lit them too early before the meat was ready) with no problem. But on those occasions after placing the maze inside my smoker the pellets would snuff out after 30 minutes or so and multiple times after that. Frequently, the pellets stay lit and smoking after the meat is removed from the smoker so I have to separate the lit from the unlit pellets to allow the smoking pellets to snuff themselves out. I leave the AMNPS in the smoker and close the top vent and make sure the wood chip loader and tray are both closed.

Bottom line is that you use what works best for you.


----------



## daricksta

Smoker21 said:


> I have been using a gen 1 MES 40, for years!
> Just got a Masterbuilt XL 44 gas, but I haven't needed extra smoke yet.
> 
> JD


JD, I haven't heard of anyone else posting about this smoker. Did you post a review or did you upload some Qview to illustrate any of the meats you smoked? What are you using for wood smoke, chips, pellets or chunks (someone on Amazon said he was using chunks)? What looks cool about the design--other than the cooking space--is you've got that lower door for loading wood chips or chunks so that you don't have to open the door to the cooking compartment. Looks like you're having fun with it.

Rick


----------



## daricksta

Smoker21 said:


> Oh BTW... 30 degrees is a fine temp to cold smoke. Cheese has a lot of salt in it. Bacon is brined and the burning pellets will add 20-30 degrees.
> 
> JD


Man, I can't do 30 degrees. Poor circulation to my hands and feet in cold weather has always been one of the banes of my existence. My entire spine and the body that surrounds it aren't cold weather fans either. Not too surprising for a guy who grew up in the San Fernando Valley in southern CA. I've acclimated to the winter weather in the Puget Sound region but I've still got my limits.


----------



## smoker21

daRicksta said:


> Man, I can't do 30 degrees. Poor circulation to my hands and feet in cold weather has always been one of the banes of my existence. My entire spine and the body that surrounds it aren't cold weather fans either. Not too surprising for a guy who grew up in the San Fernando Valley in southern CA. I've acclimated to the winter weather in the Puget Sound region but I've still got my limits.


I am so sorry to hear. My hands / fingers are like that from being a stupid kid.
Be careful with temps and cheese. If certain kinds get to warm, you can wind up with a gooey mess dripping on everything! A real pain to clean up!!  

JD


----------



## smoker21

daRicksta said:


> JD, I haven't heard of anyone else posting about this smoker. Did you post a review or did you upload some Qview to illustrate any of the meats you smoked? What are you using for wood smoke, chips, pellets or chunks (someone on Amazon said he was using chunks)? What looks cool about the design--other than the cooking space--is you've got that lower door for loading wood chips or chunks so that you don't have to open the door to the cooking compartment. Looks like you're having fun with it.
> 
> Rick


The MES 40 or the Masterbuilt 44" gasser?

JD


----------



## smoker21

IMG_2301.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Dec 16, 2016






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/504056/width/200/height/400[/IM

[GALLERY="media, 504057"][/GALLERY]

[GALLERY="media, 504058"][/GALLERY]

I just got it(early xmas present). Did two burn ins and one test smoke of 3 slabs of baby backs. Then it got freaking cold!!

JD


----------



## Bearcarver

Hey JD,

It might be cold there, but I'm betting the guy inside your smoker is nice & warm---The guy with the camera!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## daricksta

Smoker21 said:


> The MES 40 or the Masterbuilt 44" gasser?
> 
> JD


The 44" Gasser. Saw the photos. Looks great.


----------



## daricksta

Smoker21 said:


> I am so sorry to hear. My hands / fingers are like that from being a stupid kid.
> Be careful with temps and cheese. If certain kinds get to warm, you can wind up with a gooey mess dripping on everything! A real pain to clean up!!
> 
> JD


Thanks for the advice, JD. BTW, it was 16 degrees when we woke up. Now it's shot all the way up to 21 degrees and we're now heading out to go shopping.


----------



## jimmy1957

IMG_0451.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Dec 19, 2016


















IMG_0452.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Dec 19, 2016


















IMG_0453.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Dec 19, 2016


















IMG_0454.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Dec 19, 2016


















IMG_0455.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Dec 19, 2016


















IMG_0456.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Dec 19, 2016


















IMG_0457.JPG



__ jimmy1957
__ Dec 19, 2016






Smoker21, Sorry for the late pictures but here they are if you still need them.


----------



## smoker21

Bearcarver said:


> Hey JD,
> It might be cold there, but I'm betting the guy inside your smoker is nice & warm---The guy with the camera!! :PDT_Armataz_01_12:
> 
> 
> Bear



Omg... I forgot about him!  I'll go let him out now!!

Thanks Bear!!


----------



## smoker21

Hey jimmy1957,

Thanks for the pictures. They are giving me lots of ideas.  I see you made your smoker four wheel drive.  That sounds like a great idea! I have a Lowe's close and I have a credit card. [emoji]128516[/emoji]

JD


----------



## jimmy1957

Smoker21 said:


> Hey jimmy1957,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. They are giving me lots of ideas.  I see you made your smoker four wheel drive.  That sounds like a great idea! I have a Lowe's close and I have a credit card. [emoji]128516[/emoji]
> 
> 
> JD


I got the wheels at a auction for $3 and I had the wood so I just made the cart, Makes for moving the smoker real easy.


----------



## smoker21

jimmy1957 said:


> Smoker21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey jimmy1957,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. They are giving me lots of ideas.  I see you made your smoker four wheel drive.  That sounds like a great idea! I have a Lowe's close and I have a credit card. [emoji]128516[/emoji]
> 
> 
> JD
> 
> 
> 
> I got the wheels at a auction for $3 and I had the wood so I just made the cart, Makes for moving the smoker real easy.
Click to expand...


I'll be looking at the local auctions. Great idea!

JD


----------



## montanabbq

TJohnson said:


> Most electric smokers have a difficult time making decent smoke
> Some do a better job than others.....
> 
> I came up with my first gadget, because I was just as frustrated as you with my brand new MES 40
> 3 years later and lots of happy MES owners out there who own one of my gadgets
> 
> 
> Todd



I actually own this one. I got it from Sam's for $399. I noticed the other day they are still selling at that price.

Cons: you can't over load it because it won't work properly.
Pro: Never really had any other problems with it. I usually use Hickory chips. I smoked 4- whole Briskets at a time. 7 full spare ribs. Never had problems with not enough smoke flavor.


----------



## jsk53

I am one of the minority that doesn’t sing the praises of the AMNPS.  I bought one and no matter what I tried I could never get it to keep burning. I followed the lighting procedures, tried it in the smoker in several different locations without success. I tried the “mailbox” system, added a fish tank air pump for flow and could just not get a long and consistent burn. That’s just my experience and I know others swear by the AMNPS.

Anyway, after looking for alternatives to the chip loader on my MES30, and later MES40, I found that Masterbuilt makes a cold smoke attachment for the MES. As I wanted to smoke some cheese anyway, I order one from Amazon and put it to the test. It worked perfectly as a cold smoker so I tried a batch of summer sausage using it as my smoke source. It worked great. Plenty of wood chips to keep smoke up for hours unattended.

With that said, it might be a good option if the AMNPS doesn’t fit the bill for you.  Here are some photos of my setup.













20170223_082955.jpg



__ jsk53
__ Feb 23, 2017


















20170223_083040.jpg



__ jsk53
__ Feb 23, 2017






Lot's of good suggestions here and I'm sure you'll get set up the way you want it. I love my MES 40 and this was the solution for me, plus I can easily smoke cheese.  Best of luck.


----------



## smoker21

jsk53 said:


> I am one of the minority that doesn’t sing the praises of the AMNPS.  I bought one and no matter what I tried I could never get it to keep burning. I followed the lighting procedures, tried it in the smoker in several different locations without success. I tried the “mailbox” system, added a fish tank air pump for flow and could just not get a long and consistent burn. That’s just my experience and I know others swear by the AMNPS.
> 
> Lot's of good suggestions here and I'm sure you'll get set up the way you want it. I love my MES 40 and this was the solution for me, plus I can easily smoke cheese.  Best of luck.
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> The pellet smoker is a bit  finicky.  You really have to make sure it is lit, about a 10 minute burn is what I do.
> 
> As they say YRMV. ;)
> 
> BTW...  How do you like the MB cart? It does look sharp!!
> 
> JD


----------



## jsk53

BTW...  How do you like the MB cart? It does look sharp!!

Thanks Smoker21.  I wanted to get the smoker up higher as I'm 6'4" and saw this online. As it's made for the MES40 I figured it would be perfect, and for the most part it is. The smoker locks down to the stand with provided hardware so it's solid and stable. The only shortcoming I saw was no rollers which meant it would have to be stationary wherever you put it.  I had an old set of casters and had a friend weld on plates to the bottom of the each leg, then tack weld the casters on the plate and now I can roll it around anywhere I want it to be. With that update, it's a perfect addition. I did have to build a stand for the cold smoke attachment though, but some scrap wood did the trick.


----------



## just george

I have one those MES 30's.  Mine is not a hunk a junk.  It smokes everything I put in from a full packer to a 12" trout without fail.  My preference for additional smoke generation is not a fault of the machine.  I smoke at temps from 100 to 250 degrees.  I wanted more smoke than the MES was designed to produce.  I just bought a MES Smoke generator and that has solved all my problems.  5 to 6 hours of smoke is all I will ever need.  I don't think the meat will absorb any more.

So for those of you who consider a stock unit as junk I refer you to Delie's toilet paper box smoker from Costco.  Cheap and it works as advertised!


----------



## smoker21

LOL Just George,

I have a 40" and it's been great for me. I never tried the MB smoke box, but most everyone who has one is happy with it. I have the 5x8 pellet smoker and it a bit finicky, but works well for the most part.

JD


----------



## cayotica

I am interested in what is the updated part masterbuilt sent you? I will really appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## cayotica

Speaking of the Masterbuilt 20070112 Cold Smoking Kit  how does that thing work!


----------



## smoking pollock

I have several friends that use old refrigerators for smokers. Hot Plate in the bottom and make your own hangers. Cut a circular hole in the top and use a small piece of sheet metal for a damper. I have seen a lot of different ones. Use your imagination.

Smoking Pollock


----------



## tshirtmeister

I bought the 40" and the cold smoke kit was disappointed until I modified the cold smoker! It now smokes like a drunken sailor for hours!

One would think this thing should work to add smoke to the oven but just burns the chips and the smoke goes out the top of the cold smoke unit!

Only took me 4 years to have that DUH moment when I realized the design flaw. I proceed to drill 20 - 3/16" Holes in the chip holder just below the

flange on one of the four sides. 4 rows of holes 6 in the top row, 4 in the second(Staggered), Then 6 in the 3rd row, 4 in the 4th row.

This allows the smoke to enter the oven and no longer vents thru the chip cap and flange. This thing smokes like all get out, Maybe too much

with chips about 3-4 hours and I mean to tell you its better than an A-Mazen  pellet as you get so much smoke you can't see in the oven with

clean glass.


----------



## travisty

Ive owned a few MES models and I've loved them all, and especially loved the Masterbuilt brand, support and customer service. Hands down, for entry level smokers they offer the best and most innovative features. (Things like Bluetooth control, Wifi, remote controls, internal probes, etc, which you can get on a serious budget) 

I do have to say though that before I got an AMNPS I like my first MES, but didn't love it. Once I started using the AMNPS is really when the food taste and overall quality got much better. The chip trays are great for beginners or just your basic backyard people, but a good cook with some good tools can cook awesome quality meat on a MES. You HAVE to do an AMPNS product either in chamber or in a mailbox mod if you're serious about flavor and quality.

If you aren't happy with yours or have problems call their service they are really awesome and very helpful. My first MES started wigging out in the cold and they sent me a replacement which was a brand new in the box model that was a significantly better model, just so they could make sure it would do what I needed it to do. Literally my first one was the basic $150-$200 model, and the one they sent was a $400 one.


----------



## robbsmokin

I have really enjoyed my 40" MES digital with window. The door got cracks in the plastic frame, and they replaced the whole door well after the warrantee had run out. Here's my solution to the smoke issue - I bought the MB cold smoking attachment and use it exclusively to create smoke for hot and cold smoking. I get about 5 hrs of smoke. Here's a picture of my setup, and the smoke generated.













Hooked up.jpg



__ robbsmokin
__ Dec 13, 2016


















Smoke generated.jpg



__ robbsmokin
__ Dec 13, 2016


----------



## just george

I have the exact set up as Robbsmokin shown above. The smoke generation is outstanding!  You can have as little as 30 mins or as much as 5 - 6 hours of smoke and very little ash.  I like the idea of cold smoke as well.  This is the way to go for ease and not much clean up.


----------



## enragged

RobbSmokin said:


> I have really enjoyed my 40" MES digital with window. The door got cracks in the plastic frame, and they replaced the whole door well after the warrantee had run out. Here's my solution to the smoke issue - I bought the MB cold smoking attachment and use it exclusively to create smoke for hot and cold smoking. I get about 5 hrs of smoke. Here's a picture of my setup, and the smoke generated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked up.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ robbsmokin
> __ Dec 13, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke generated.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ robbsmokin
> __ Dec 13, 2016





Just George said:


> I have the exact set up as Robbsmokin shown above. The smoke generation is outstanding!  You can have as little as 30 mins or as much as 5 - 6 hours of smoke and very little ash.  I like the idea of cold smoke as well.  This is the way to go for ease and not much clean up.


I am brand new to smoking with the MES, just got a 40.  I have not had trouble making plenty of smoke except for the limited size of the chip tray.  I am seriously looking into the smoke generator and am just wondering if you guys are using chips or pellets in this?


----------



## travisty

enragged said:


> I am brand new to smoking with the MES, just got a 40.  I have not had trouble making plenty of smoke except for the limited size of the chip tray.  I am seriously looking into the smoke generator and am just wondering if you guys are using chips or pellets in this?


The MES smoke generator is nice, but I personally believe that you get a better quality smoke from the AMNPS products either n the chamber or with a mailbox mod. The that the smoke generation is made form actual fire rather than a heating element makes a difference IMHO. Tried it both ways and prefer the AMNPS and AMNTS as I was still getting the occasional bitter creosote flavor when using the smoke generator.

To answer your question the MES brand smoke generator take wood chips not pellets. Masterbuilt specifically says they only recommend chips, but I know some people do pellets or a mix of pellets and chips.


----------



## tallbm

Travisty said:


> The MES smoke generator is nice, but I personally believe that you get a better quality smoke from the AMNPS products either n the chamber or with a mailbox mod. The that the smoke generation is made form actual fire rather than a heating element makes a difference IMHO. Tried it both ways and prefer the AMNPS and AMNTS as I was still getting the occasional bitter creosote flavor when using the smoke generator.
> 
> To answer your question the MES brand smoke generator take wood chips not pellets. Masterbuilt specifically says they only recommend chips, but I know some people do pellets or a mix of pellets and chips.


+1 for the AMNPS

With an AMNPS you can always double up the smoke by lighting two ends of the pellets.  Hell you can get really cute and light both ends of all rows of pellets to cause 6 X smoke but I think that is overkill and might actually end up in a whole tray on fire lol. 

I would only ever do 3X to try and get smoke into something that cooks quickly like boneless skinless chicken breasts.  I personally just stick with 2X on chicken and it does fine for me :)


----------



## Bearcarver

TallBM said:


> +1 for the AMNPS
> 
> With an AMNPS you can always double up the smoke by lighting two ends of the pellets.  Hell you can get really cute and light both ends of all rows of pellets to cause 6 X smoke but I think that is overkill and might actually end up in a whole tray on fire lol.
> 
> I would only ever do 3X to try and get smoke into something that cooks quickly like boneless skinless chicken breasts.  I personally just stick with 2X on chicken and it does fine for me :)


Years ago I lit both ends one time, because I was having trouble getting AMNPS going full tilt.

About an hour later I had to put one end out, because the Smoke was way too heavy.

If it's lit properly, one end lit on an AMNPS should be Plenty.

Bear


----------



## tallbm

Bearcarver said:


> Years ago I lit both ends one time, because I was having trouble getting AMNPS going full tilt.
> 
> About an hour later I had to put one end out, because the Smoke was way too heavy.
> 
> If it's lit properly, one end lit on an AMNPS should be Plenty.
> 
> Bear


I can see that.  I only do my 2X job on all this chicken i've been smoking lately.  I haven't had to do it for anything else and don't plan on it unless I find the item cooks too fast for enough smoke flavor to soak in.  I could also just cold smoke for a bit and then turn on the heat to my MES. I have some options :)


----------



## just george

Hey Travisty, I agree 100%, fire = bad smoke.  With the MES add on I only get actual fire when I take the small lid off the vertical smoke chamber.  I think this allows to much air to enter the bottom where the electric elements are.  To much air equals fire and that's not good.


----------



## Bearcarver

TallBM said:


> I can see that.  I only do my 2X job on all this chicken i've been smoking lately.  I haven't had to do it for anything else and don't plan on it unless I find the item cooks too fast for enough smoke flavor to soak in.  I could also just cold smoke for a bit and then turn on the heat to my MES. I have some options :)


I slow my Thighs up so it takes over 3 hours, by keeping it at 225° for the first 2 + hours. Gives it more Light Smoke time.

Then I usually give it all I got 275°, or at least 250°--260° to crisp up the skin.

Bear


----------



## larryb

I have the 40 inch Master built, My 3rd Master built in 9 years.  one was DOA and was replaced.  They require constant feeding (once every 40 minutes) with new chips.  I bought the AMPS and it goes out.  i guess not enough air in the box.  Anyway i started to use the pellets in the chip loader.  that does produce quite a bit of smoke.  usually use the pellets just when getting started, and wood chips afterward.  the flavor is fine in everything but a pork butt or brisket.  Rib roast is fine, plenty of smoke flavor.  Am very interested in finding out how the external smoke box works for cold smoking.


----------



## larryb

Went to Master built site, but couldn't fine the external smoker box.  where did you find it?


----------



## enragged

LarryB said:


> Went to Master built site, but couldn't fine the external smoker box.  where did you find it?


I found it on Amazon.com


----------



## sigmo

I think they're talking about this gadget.  But hopefully, if that's wrong, someone will correct us:


I haven't tried this.  I've been using the AMNPS, myself, directly in the smoker, but with some modifications to the smoker to get more air to the AMNPS.

However, I will be building a mailbox setup, hopefully soon, so I can try that out with the AMNPS.  But really, for the price, this Masterbuilt accessory seems like it would be convenient, too.  I do like the idea of setting it some distance away from the smoker and connecting it through some length of aluminum duct to get some cooling of the smoke and perhaps condensation of heavier smoke constituents to "filter out" what might be harsher, creosote-like stuff before the smoke enters the smoker itself.

It does seem that one difference between an AMNPS in a mailbox versus this Masterbuilt accessory is that with the AMNPS in a mailbox, you're getting direct burning of the pellets, while with the Masterbuilt accessory, you're using a heating element to "roast" the chips.

I've always felt that there should be differences in the qualities of the smoke based on the way the "smoke fuel" is burned/heated.

Oxygen available should make a difference.

Combustion temperature should make a difference.

The form of the wood (pellets, dust, chips, chunks) should make a difference.

To me, the goal would be to have a system that allows me to set/adjust the amount of smoke as well as the quality of the smoke, and have that match what and how I'm "cooking" the product in the smoker.

I might want one kind of smoke for cold-smoking, since I know the cold foods will tend to cause the smoke to condense on the food.  Perhaps a lighter, lower-creosote smoke is necessary for cold smoking.  But when I'm cooking the food in the smoker at a rather high temperature, it might tolerate heavier smoke because the higher temperature of the food would not condense as much smoke onto it.  And of course, that also means that the qualities of the smoke might need to be adjusted throughout the cooking of foods because the surface temperature of the food will rise throughout the smoking/cooking process.  Perhaps too much heavy smoke early-on needs to be avoided, but maybe adjusting the smoke to be thicker as the food temperature rises would be a good thing.

I have to think that the surface temperature and moisture of the food will have a large effect on how the surfaces "capture" the smoke, and perhaps what components of the smoke are captured.  It's sort of like fractional distillation, where condensation temperatures are used to select the product you want to get.

So perhaps the smoke I'd want to deliver to the smoker chamber should be far different when I'm cold smoking cheese or the like versus the latter stages of cooking meat at a higher food-chamber temperature.

When I'm simply placing the AMNPS inside of my smoker, I have a hard time adjusting the smoke characteristics because the burning conditions are highly dependent on the food-chamber situation.  When my smoker is hot, it draws well, sucking a lot of air in if I let it do so.  That air allows my AMNPS to burn better and hotter.  On the other hand, when I'm cold smoking something, the draft is lower, and I have a harder time getting enough air to the AMNPS.  Now maybe that actually helps because it burns the pellets slower in a cold smoker than it does in a hot smoker, and maybe that's exactly what I want.  Then again, maybe it's exactly the opposite of what I want!

I have had at least one time when cold smoking some cheese, when I felt that the mailbox and some cooling/condensing pipe between the AMNPS chamber and the smoker would have been a very good thing.  It seemed that the smoldering pellets were giving off quite a bit of moisture (as one would expect, since any combustion produces CO2 and Water Vapor, of course).  And it seemed to me that there was actually visible steam leaving the vent of the smoker.  It was quite cold outside (around freezing).  And it seemed to me that some of the water vapor as well as smoke was condensing onto the cheese due to the cold temperatures of it all.

Anyhow, there's a lot to all of this.  I think we all have to experiment at our locations, in our weather, with our altitude, and in different cooking situations to come up with just the right kind and amount of smoke.

I have fantastic luck cooking pork butts at 225° here.  I get good draft through the smoker, and with the AMNPS in the smoker itself, things seem to always go just great.  And the same is true for a lot of "hot-smoked" foods.  But where I think I need to do more work is with my cold smoking, and that's why I am going to experiment with a mailbox and also might have to consider getting one of these Masterbuilt attachments to play with.

I've also considered building one of those smoke generators where you use an air pump to force air through a chamber full of pellets because it seems like I could then adjust the combustion easily regardless of the conditions in the food chamber.  It seems like it would be nice to be able to adjust the air-flow through the food chamber independently of the combustion air over the wood.  I might, for example, want to use a small fan to force air through the food chamber while cold-smoking.  That way, moisture and temperature in the chamber could be regulated.  Then, the smoke would be introduced into the incoming air-stream or directly into the food chamber from a separate smoke generator whose combustion conditions would be adjustable completely independent of the food chamber settings.

I would like to try a higher airflow through the food chamber while cold smoking, yet get a more leisurely air flow over the burning wood to get lighter smoke.  That way, moisture would be swept out of the food chamber, keeping things cool and dry, yet I could set the smoke density to be whatever I want.


----------



## travisty

LarryB said:


> I have the 40 inch Master built, My 3rd Master built in 9 years.  one was DOA and was replaced.  They require constant feeding (once every 40 minutes) with new chips.  I bought the AMPS and it goes out.  i guess not enough air in the box.  Anyway i started to use the pellets in the chip loader.  that does produce quite a bit of smoke.  usually use the pellets just when getting started, and wood chips afterward.  the flavor is fine in everything but a pork butt or brisket.  Rib roast is fine, plenty of smoke flavor.  Am very interested in finding out how the external smoke box works for cold smoking.


Larry, the loading every 40 minutes is normal for the MES,  just be careful with pellets in the chip tray. There are multiple stories on here about that causeing a full on fire in the chamber, and destroying the whole unit. Masterbuilt specifically has a warning against using pellets in the chip, stating it can cause fire, which is in the users manual.

Are you using the AMNPS (the Maze) or the AMNTS (the tube)? Depending on your elevation, they say the tube is for higher elevation and will stay lit easier in lower oxygen environments. Ive never had my tube go out ever, as long as I keep the exhaust all the way open, and I also pull the chip loader out a couple inches so it creates some in-flow that way.

I think of all the options available the Mailbox mod is the best. The MES generator (you can find in on Amazon by searching "Masterbuilt Smoker Generator") is not as good as mailbox mod IMHO, just doesn't produce as good of smoke as the AMNTS/AMNPS do.


----------



## bigdog7

Travisty said:


> Larry, the loading every 40 minutes is normal for the MES,  just be careful with pellets in the chip tray. There are multiple stories on here about that causeing a full on fire in the chamber, and destroying the whole unit. Masterbuilt specifically has a warning against using pellets in the chip, stating it can cause fire, which is in the users manual.
> 
> Are you using the AMNPS (the Maze) or the AMNTS (the tube)? Depending on your elevation, they say the tube is for higher elevation and will stay lit easier in lower oxygen environments. Ive never had my tube go out ever, as long as I keep the exhaust all the way open, and I also pull the chip loader out a couple inches so it creates some in-flow that way.
> 
> 
> I think of all the options available the Mailbox mod is the best. The MES generator (you can find in on Amazon by searching "Masterbuilt Smoker Generator") is not as good as mailbox mod IMHO, just doesn't produce as good of smoke as the AMNTS/AMNPS do.


What is the mailbox mod and what does it Do?


----------



## cansmoke

I have an MES 30" digital and am satisfied with smoke.  SDo you run the top vent open or closed.  I run it closed.


----------



## travisty

bigdog7 said:


> What is the mailbox mod and what does it Do?


Just search "Mailbox Mod" up in the search box, and you'll find all kinds of step by step builds walk trough's.

You literally buy a mailbox, and run some ducting from a hole you put in the back of it to your smokers chip loader hole, put an AMNPS into the mailbox, and BAM, you've got a really nice smoke generator.

Looks like this:













500x1000px-LL-f5792703_016.jpg



__ travisty
__ May 12, 2017






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127770/mes-mailbox-mod-for-use-with-amnps


----------



## porkebellie

I loved my MES30 with a AMNPS for my overnight cooks while I slept. Had to add vent holes to the MES to burn cherry and peach pellets but no big deal. For the money MES is a great cook....but....

Thinking of retiring the MES now as I came across a sweet deal on a new Kamodo and do not touch the MES and gave away my gas powered trailer grill. 

Ive lurked here for 5 years and this is my first post? Sorry about that folks!


----------



## jimmy1957

tshirtmeister said:


> I bought the 40" and the cold smoke kit was disappointed until I modified the cold smoker! It now smokes like a drunken sailor for hours!
> 
> One would think this thing should work to add smoke to the oven but just burns the chips and the smoke goes out the top of the cold smoke unit!
> 
> Only took me 4 years to have that DUH moment when I realized the design flaw. I proceed to drill 20 - 3/16" Holes in the chip holder just below the
> 
> flange on one of the four sides. 4 rows of holes 6 in the top row, 4 in the second(Staggered), Then 6 in the 3rd row, 4 in the 4th row.
> 
> This allows the smoke to enter the oven and no longer vents thru the chip cap and flange. This thing smokes like all get out, Maybe too much
> 
> with chips about 3-4 hours and I mean to tell you its better than an A-Mazen  pellet as you get so much smoke you can't see in the oven with
> 
> clean glass.


Can you post any pictures of your modification.


----------



## tshirtmeister

Here ya go! Chips burn faster now but I get major amounts of smoke. Wetting the chips it goes for 2 hours, 1 hour dry.  I need a sliding plate to choke it down  and adjust flow. This thing before didn't get much smoke in the oven and seemed to just burn chips. Now its too muchsmoke for some but its what I wanted.

.













IMG_0194.jpg



__ tshirtmeister
__ May 14, 2017


















IMG_0193.jpg



__ tshirtmeister
__ May 14, 2017


----------



## smoker21

A long time ago, I used an upright freezer for cold smoking bacon. Since then, the city where I was living put a ban on "White" products being left outside.

FYI, I have also used the box that my dishwasher came in. [emoji]128578[/emoji]

JD


----------



## jimmy1957

tshirtmeister said:


> Here ya go! Chips burn faster now but I get major amounts of smoke. Wetting the chips it goes for 2 hours, 1 hour dry.  I need a sliding plate to choke it down  and adjust flow. This thing before didn't get much smoke in the oven and seemed to just burn chips. Now its too muchsmoke for some but its what I wanted.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0194.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tshirtmeister
> __ May 14, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0193.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tshirtmeister
> __ May 14, 2017


​Is that and original cold smoker from masterbuilt? Because it looks different then mine, I have no problem with mine except smoke wants to leak around the top lid when you close it I still get plenty of smoke in the smoker.


----------



## tshirtmeister

yes it is.


----------



## just george

Say, yeah, this looks a little different than mine also.  But it's close enough.  Do you think less holes would cut down the smoke?  My thoughts are start out with, say, 1/2 and then drill more if needed.

This is a GREAT idea and I'll be trying it as soon as I hear back from you!


----------



## tshirtmeister

Yes start with half as many soak the chips for 30 minutes and that will do. My Ribs tasted great with a heavy applewood smoke flavor, Chicken I will cut the smoke off at 45 minutes.  I'm happy this thing actually smokes now. Like it should have. Pellets burn to hot. This is great I get a ton of smoke and steam from the water tray being 1/2 full. Start with one row test and drill another if you want more. I always looked at the chip holder funny and said wheres the smoke supposed to go down? Scratching my head. Heat goes up! Like I said it was a DUH moment. Cheers


----------



## jimmy1957

So the air is suppose to blow in the holes and force the smoke down and through the pipe into the smoker?


----------



## tshirtmeister

The holes aren't much above the oven inlet in the lower chamber, without the holes it has to go down below the heating element and back up. Doesn't get much smoke flow. The hot smoke and air vent above the element this way into the oven. With out the holes the hot smoke can only get smothered in its own chamber. I am getting way better smoke. PK


----------



## gellfex

Wow, reading this whole thread was a slog! Takeaway? I've ordered the MES cold smoke unit from Walmart for $52. I'm tired of the constant checking the tray on my MES30, and having to empty it because have charcoal rather than ash.  There just seemed to be too many futzy things that can go wrong with the AMNS, particularly with the later units, mine is 2 years old. I don't do smokes longer than 5 hrs so the time capability was not a factor. The other factor is I can use my own fruitwood in the MES unit rather than only bought products. I have peach, fig and grape, which are great for fish and fowl, which are most for my smoking.

Thanks for all the info folks! I'm doing my last batch of bluefish in the tray this afternoon.


----------



## tshirtmeister

If you mod it only put about 10 3/16 holes under the flange and soak your chips, that will get a couple hours of good smoke.


----------



## tuffer

Buy a Lang and you wont have any problem with smoke.


----------



## mockpo

To chime in with my results, I have both add-ons for smoke.  The cold smoke kit works well..alot of smoke.  It has caught on fire when I closed the smoker door after spritzing the meat..air backflow and gummy residue. The AMNPS has worked, but incosistently. Yes, Ive lit it per instructions here, torch, 10 minute burn in, microwave pellets, etc.  However, Ive noticed that the AMNPS, when flowing right, provides just as good results as the cold smoker.  Though with less visible smoke and less fuel.  Its the TBS that youre trying to get anyway.  Ive added the mailbox, but seems airflow was worse than inside the smoker, it always went out. Adding a fan was touch and go with results from blowing out to catching on fire. 

I use the smoker at least twice a month and really enjoy the results as does everyone that joins me for dinner. 

As for chicken, my favorite way is to grill/sear it first, then smoke it for an hour or two.  Otherwise the skin is too rubbery.


----------



## dr k

Mockpo said:


> To chime in with my results, I have both add-ons for smoke.  The cold smoke kit works well..alot of smoke.  It has caught on fire when I closed the smoker door after spritzing the meat..air backflow and gummy residue. The AMNPS has worked, but incosistently. Yes, Ive lit it per instructions here, torch, 10 minute burn in, microwave pellets, etc.  However, Ive noticed that the AMNPS, when flowing right, provides just as good results as the cold smoker.  Though with less visible smoke and less fuel.  Its the TBS that youre trying to get anyway.  Ive added the mailbox, but seems airflow was worse than inside the smoker, it always went out. Adding a fan was touch and go with results from blowing out to catching on fire.
> 
> I use the smoker at least twice a month and really enjoy the results as does everyone that joins me for dinner.
> 
> As for chicken, my favorite way is to grill/sear it first, then smoke it for an hour or two.  Otherwise the skin is too rubbery.


Would you provide pics of your mailbox mod? I made a rack to elevate the Amnps in the mailbox in the pic below which eliminated air flow issues. I plugged the mailbox mounting holes in the bottom except two pencil holes 3" from the door. The only hole I put in the mailbox was the 3" hole in the top rear of the mailbox for the vent pipe. Air come in at the bottom of the door between the hinges and two holes under and over the Amnps up tthe rear bent hole. Some people attach binder clips to the four corners of the Amnps to elevate it. 












CAM00744.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jul 5, 2016


















CAM00857.jpg



__ dr k
__ Nov 30, 2016


















CAM00734.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 27, 2016


















CAM00880.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 28, 2016


















20170301_104104.jpg



__ dr k
__ Mar 20, 2017


















CAM00841.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 28, 2016


















CAM00921.jpg



__ dr k
__ Nov 3, 2016





I 













CAM00922.jpg



__ dr k
__ Nov 3, 2016





Make the piping as short or long as you want. I made a plug out of the obsolete chip loader when done appling smoke and put a dedicated smoker towel over the top vent to make it a draftless oven for more even heating throughout the smoker. It really shortens the heating cycles. 
-Kurt


----------



## mockpo

smoker.jpg



__ mockpo
__ May 18, 2017





Heres a pic.  I tried with no holes and then added some to get airflow.  It just didnt work for me as well as leaving it above the water reserve and the chip loader pulled out a few inches.  I used the flex hose to give some distance between the box and smoker, pretty much like all the others I've seen here.  My initial impression was that the AMNPS smoldered out, cutting an opening in the box floor, then adding a slight breeze from a fan helped some but getting just the right airflow was cumbersome.  Its not a lot of detail but it was what I had on hand..i can try to take pics when Im out in the garage again


----------



## chef k-dude

Full disclosure, I am not a pro-smoker. The following is opinion from my own experience.

I use an MES 30 and have few problems with smoke. The only time I have an issue is in the middle of the hottest part of the summer when outdoor temps keep the box from dropping temp enough to regularly switch the heating element on.

I would suspect you have a technical problem with the box like a bad element, bad thermostat or something like that (this is responding to the very first post; since then, this thread has taken on a life of its own).

Some things I’ve learned:

1- The MES directions tell you to damper the box or close the vent to nearly completely closed. I’ve been around the track here with people regarding “vent open/vent closed” discussion and I have determined for my personal use that there IS NO fixed answer to that question for all circumstances.

What I have learned is the vent can be your friend based on the outdoor conditions. More closed for very cold or windy conditions, more open for calm and /or hot conditions.

Restricting the vent in cold or windy weather saves on chips by keeping the smoke in the box longer for each amount of chips loaded, it also helps keep the box temp up which slows the rate of the element cycling, saving energy and chips both. The downside is with not as much airflow, your meat will be moist, yes, but any bark may be moist too, so running the box open on higher temp for a while right at the end of a smoke is a way to exit some box moisture and let the exterior of your product dry a little…if that’s what you are looking for, like with a pork butt where you want that gnarly bark.

Opening the vent more in summer heat and humidity is logical because the hot ambient air temp will make the element cycle less and there is already enough moisture in the air being drawing in to the box to keep your meat moist. Opening the vent draws more air which in the heat of summer is needed to exchange enough air for the element to cycle on enough to get enough smoke. But that cycle won’t be too much because again, the air outside is hot and if the box is in the sun, that will make the box maintain 225 for example, much easier, thus moderating the cycle.

You have to retain heat and smoke in cold and wind, and you need escape heat, in order to create smoke (with an electric element) in the heat and humidity of summer…like here in Virginia.

This knowledge has allowed me to better smoke with the MES almost all year long, save maybe January/February and Late July through August when it’s just no fun anyway ‘cause it’s cold as Siberia or African hot. Neither is fun, that’s why I smoke enough stuff to freeze.

2-Don’t soak your wood chips. That’s it, and all I need to say about that…except… I’ve stopped doing it after a couple years of research and actually reading instructions of stuff rather than ask an old fart…well OK, I’m kinda old…but I still suggest that the makers of products want you to like them, so Masterbuilt and wood chip sellers have a vested interest in giving you good info…and they’ve probably field tested that info, often in controlled studies rather than Bubba 1 and Bubba 2 who swear by back country knowledge. Use Bubba’s knowledge too, he does know a lot…but also with instructions, and tweak it all for your own exact situation. Everybody’s situation is not exactly the same.

3-I have read plenty that tell you that after a certain time, meat stops taking on smoke by a certain percentage. After a few hours of smoking the meat, in the case of rugged meats like pork and beef, the meat begins to actually resist taking on smoke deep in to the tissue, so most of the smoke after that point is surface accumulated. Some of that flavor IS transferred to the rest of the meat, especially through surface contact and mixing with fluids used to toss the pulled meat with, like mop sauce. Many smoking chefs sprinkle a bit of a sauce and toss all the meat and bark together which distributes the smoky flavor and gets some moisture and flavor redistributed through the product after pulling or chopping. I use this method. I am not a competition smoker so I don’t care what the pros or critics say is “proper”, I do what I like…like cooking ribs till they nearly fall off the bone. I have never had a consumer of ribs anywhere in my life ever say “these ribs are good, but I wish they weren’t falling off the bone” or “this pulled pork is good but I wish they hadn’t moistened it with a splash of finishing sauce”…those are comments you will likely only hear from BBQ/Smoking judges.

Back to the point…after a certain point, more smoke is gratuitous and I do believe there is a point of too much smoke on some foods. You want to taste the product, not just smoke. But, keep in mind I am talking about an MES smoker here, most professional smoking chefs laugh when you say you are smoking meat with one of these. They are often using hand crafted or pro-grade setups and in some cases actually need more smoke over time than an engineered tight box with a controlled accurate environment. The MES is a Harry Homeowner or small food shop piece of gear, so some of the age old approaches may not always apply. If you slack off on a butt smoke after 4 hours with an MES and miss a couple hours with no re-load of chips, it’s not the end of the world, and the bark will still grow just from the moisture leaving the surface whether there is smoke around it or not. You will not likely get that ¾” deep pink ring many pros get, but my food is as good or better than most I have bought and I rarely get BBQ or ribs anywhere that totally blow away what I make in my little MES.

*So, I see a lot of mention of the AMNS which I assume is the A-Maze-N pellet tray or tubes. Having no need of such a thing for hot smoking because of the long post of information I just wrote, I see these as a way to cold smoke and overnight smoke or smoke without attention to loading wood. I haven’t cold smoked yet…but someday man…someday I will get there. Having a life filled with other stuff gets in the way of doing everything I want to do.

I can see why people want to smoke overnight…and also sleep…but like not trusting a skinny chef, I expect a pit master to have those circles under the eyes from sleep deprivation! Many people are trying to have a get together and smoke the meat for it, and have it ready by noon or at least afternoon…and I can understand wanting to be awake to enjoy it. My personal experience is, I have never truly relaxed and enjoyed hosting anything. My job is everyone else’s comfort and my satisfaction is their happiness. Therefore I stopped hosting so much and putting so much on my shoulders!

Otherwise, I smoke meats while doing other stuff around the house, so loading chips every 45 minutes is not killing me. And I simply get up really early to get a smoke started, and with an MES, that is fast. I also don’t buy butts the size of my upper torso that take 20 hours to finish.

I bought a variety box of wood chips last year, and in that box was a free version of something that looks like the A-Maze-N tray. And now I have misplaced it! I’ll be cleaning the garage a bit later on, if I find it I’ll post a pic of it. I had forgotten about it until I popped in to this thread. I think that company sells pellets or dust or something too. I’ll report back if I find it.


----------



## buttmes40

Hello all

Since I am an MES 40 owner I am going to throw my 2 cents in here. I am an amateur compared to most here even though I have cooked with a smoker on and off for about 40 years, most of them inexpensive wood/charcoal smokers. I purchased my MES last year for the purpose (mainly) of cold smoking cheese. I purchased the Masterbuilt Cold Smoke Kit to go with the unit. I have no problems whatsoever generating or keeping smoke with the cold smoking kit and even use it now for large meats just for convenience. 

I smoke my cheese at 2-3 hours and it comes out great (so my friends say), and I like it as well. To do this I only fill the cold smoker around 1/3 full. It does sometimes require leaving the ash door slight open to get a little better air flow through the smoke generator. 

The last time I cooked meat was about three weeks ago. Went to the meat market to buy butts. I am used to grocery store butts at around 6-8 lbs. The ones I bought were 10 lbs each. Needles to say this changed my plans slightly. I injected them lightly dry rubbed them and put them on around 4:30 in the afternoon. I filled the smoke generator with wood. I use the bagged wood from any of the big box stores. My favorite is the "Jack Daniels" barrel chips. With this size chips I have had no problems in the generator with the chips not falling or "clogging" up. Again I might have to open the ash door to "adjust" the air flow slightly. When smoking the four 10 lb butts I filled the generator up and let them cook. After around 4 hours went out to check them and filled the generator back up (had burned around 1/3 of chips). I did go back out to check shortly after midnight. At that point all was good and decided to let them go until I got up around 5 am. Went out to check and the results are below. 

I say all that to say this....all situations are different I know but I have been more than pleased with my MES 40 and Cold Smoke Kit. I will attempt to post a couple of photos. It had a great bark and the bone slid right out as I hoped it would. I gave one to a friend that helped me out and did some work around my house when I was sick. I was nervous about giving him one because he cooks/caters occasionally for a few clients. I was more than surprised the next time I saw him.....he made it a point to let me know, that was as good a smoked butt as he had ever had. Coming from him I considered that the ultimately compliment.  

Good luck

Tony













20170513_183308.jpg



__ buttmes40
__ May 30, 2017


















20170514_045119.jpg



__ buttmes40
__ May 30, 2017


















20170514_050509.jpg



__ buttmes40
__ May 30, 2017


----------



## smoker21

Lookin yummy [emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## bigdog7

IMG_1496095181165.jpg



__ bigdog7
__ May 30, 2017





Here is a whole chicken I did using a 40in MRS digital with cold smoke attachment as main smoke source. Cam out super moist and crisp skin.


----------



## cflbob

Tony, I'd like to echo just about everything you say, and ask a question.

First off, I have a 30" digital MES with no glass, and bought their cold smoke generator for the same reason.  I've only smoked a couple of batches, for two hours each, but I love the way they come out and my wife does as well.  I've had the little box since last Christmas and it really works well. 

I have an issue with wood chips sticking to resins that form along the chute down to the burner.  I generally use the kind of chips you can get at BassPro, or the grocery store, (like these)  Basically, I don't get more than an hour and a half to two hours without the smoke becoming too thin.  I smoked a brisket for Memorial Day, and put it in at midnight Sunday night/Monday morning.  I got up every two hours to poke chips down and by two hours, it definitely needed to be done.  One filling pretty much lasts six hours, they just need to be pushed down and scraped off the sides. 

Does keeping the ash tray slightly open help with that?  I've noticed on several occasions that when I pop the square cap off and poke the chips down, it will flare up in an open fire.  I thought opening the tray would have the same effects.  I've thought the fire might burn the resin off, but it seems dangerous. 

Bob


----------



## smoker21

Looks good!



bigdog7 said:


> IMG_1496095181165.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bigdog7
> __ May 30, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a whole chicken I did using a 40in MRS digital with cold smoke attachment as main smoke source. Cam out super moist and crisp skin.


----------



## rovasmokin84

I think I'll take Lowes up on that "two year, free replacement" warranty for $40.  :icon_eek:


----------



## buttmes40

CFLBob said:


> Tony, I'd like to echo just about everything you say, and ask a question.
> 
> First off, I have a 30" digital MES with no glass, and bought their cold smoke generator for the same reason.  I've only smoked a couple of batches, for two hours each, but I love the way they come out and my wife does as well.  I've had the little box since last Christmas and it really works well.
> 
> I have an issue with wood chips sticking to resins that form along the chute down to the burner.  I generally use the kind of chips you can get at BassPro, or the grocery store, (like these)  Basically, I don't get more than an hour and a half to two hours without the smoke becoming too thin.  I smoked a brisket for Memorial Day, and put it in at midnight Sunday night/Monday morning.  I got up every two hours to poke chips down and by two hours, it definitely needed to be done.  One filling pretty much lasts six hours, they just need to be pushed down and scraped off the sides.
> 
> Does keeping the ash tray slightly open help with that?  I've noticed on several occasions that when I pop the square cap off and poke the chips down, it will flare up in an open fire.  I thought opening the tray would have the same effects.  I've thought the fire might burn the resin off, but it seems dangerous.
> 
> Bob


Bob

I haven't had the problem with mine sticking.....yet. I was just talking with my boss who has a MES 40 also. He said that on a long smoke he will open his smoke generator and use something to "punch down" his chips. I suppose mine might eventually start sticking. As long as there are no other flammables close by I suppose you could let the resin burn off. I can't actually say whether leaving the ash tray open some helps with that or not, maybe it does. Good luck with the cheeses !!

Tony


----------



## bigdog7

Bob,Tony

I wonder if spraying the chute with cooking spray would help the chips slide down better. Also I read a review on Amazon that claimed if you wait until the smoke is going good, then turn off smoke generator, the chips will continue to burn on their own. He said this helped with a nice steady smoke flow. I have not tried this yet but may have to to sooth my curiosity.


----------



## buttmes40

bigdog7 said:


> Bob,Tony
> 
> I wonder if spraying the chute with cooking spray would help the chips slide down better. Also I read a review on Amazon that claimed if you wait until the smoke is going good, then turn off smoke generator, the chips will continue to burn on their own. He said this helped with a nice steady smoke flow. I have not tried this yet but may have to to sooth my curiosity.


Those are good ideas....I have not tried either but both seem feasible to me. I am not sure if the chips would stay lit on their own or not. That would be interesting to know. Might just have to fire up my smoke generator to find out. Thanks for the ideas. 

Tony


----------



## cflbob

Yeah, I ought to try those out. 

I cleaned out the chute by soaking it in vinegar for a while.  It's amazing how fast it rusted!  Literally overnight, it had a light coating of rust on every surface.  The resins protect it.  I bet the cooking spray would, too.


----------



## bigdog7

CFLBob said:


> Yeah, I ought to try those out.
> 
> I cleaned out the chute by soaking it in vinegar for a while.  It's amazing how fast it rusted!  Literally overnight, it had a light coating of rust on every surface.  The resins protect it.  I bet the cooking spray would, too.



Bob

I am looking into a round or square wire brush to push through chute to clean after each use. Hopefully it will work. 

Steve


----------



## bigdog7

ButtMES40 said:


> Those are good ideas....I have not tried either but both seem feasible to me. I am not sure if the chips would stay lit on their own or not. That would be interesting to know. Might just have to fire up my smoke generator to find out. Thanks for the ideas.
> 
> Tony



Tony

Let me know how you make out[emoji]128512[/emoji]

Steve


----------



## gellfex

Here's my first try with the MES cold smoke attachment. Mostly pretty happy with it. I cut up peach branches on the bandsaw into little chunks. I think the art of this device is loading the tower so its loose and drops easily rather than jamming.

What luck that they left the neck on, it was great! I forgot I had a pack of 3 turkey necks in the freezer, next smoke. It was pretty crisp out of the smoker but I put it in a 450 oven for a little bit anyway. The smoke penetration could have been better, but the gravy made from the drippings was smoky and awesome.













chicken.PNG



__ gellfex
__ Jun 2, 2017


----------



## cflbob

Looks fantastic.  Last time I did a turkey (Easter?), I finished it in the oven for a little while, too. 

I made a little funnel out of a soda can so that I can pour chips out of the bag into the chute.  Those will form a logjam, too, and I'm just pouring them loose, not trying to tamp them down.


----------



## dr k

CFLBob said:


> Looks fantastic.  Last time I did a turkey (Easter?), I finished it in the oven for a little while, too.
> 
> I made a little funnel out of a soda can so that I can pour chips out of the bag into the chute.  Those will form a logjam, too, and I'm just pouring them loose, not trying to tamp them down.


Scoop with a funnel pic. We used these to mix potting soil thats bigger than a garden trowel. The hole for the funnel is pefect for pellets but will need to be bigger for chips. 












CAM00808.jpg



__ dr k
__ Aug 28, 2016





-Kurt


----------



## cflbob

Great idea! 

I'm headed out of town for a while, but will try this when I get back.


----------



## smoker21

Lookin good!



gellfex said:


> Here's my first try with the MES cold smoke attachment. Mostly pretty happy with it. I cut up peach branches on the bandsaw into little chunks. I think the art of this device is loading the tower so its loose and drops easily rather than jamming.
> 
> What luck that they left the neck on, it was great! I forgot I had a pack of 3 turkey necks in the freezer, next smoke. It was pretty crisp out of the smoker but I put it in a 450 oven for a little bit anyway. The smoke penetration could have been better, but the gravy made from the drippings was smoky and awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicken.PNG
> 
> 
> 
> __ gellfex
> __ Jun 2, 2017


----------



## gellfex

CFLBob said:


> Looks fantastic.  Last time I did a turkey (Easter?), I finished it in the oven for a little while, too.
> 
> I made a little funnel out of a soda can so that I can pour chips out of the bag into the chute.  Those will form a logjam, too, and I'm just pouring them loose, not trying to tamp them down.


What I tried was to load it by taking it out, turning it upside down holding the cap on, and filling it. Then put the screen on, and gently turn it over and place it in, so the chips are now very loosely piled. Seemed to mostly work, more data needed. But TONS better than that little damn tray!!


----------



## gellfex

Smoked a bunch of chicken legs and thighs with 4 turkey necks. 4 hrs and the MES cold smoke generator was perfect with no intervention needed. At first it's very smoky then settles down to a steady low burn.

The necks were awesome. I want to open a shop that sells nothing but fried and smoked turkey necks and butts.


----------



## cflbob

gellfex said:


> What I tried was to load it by taking it out, turning it upside down holding the cap on, and filling it. Then put the screen on, and gently turn it over and place it in, so the chips are now very loosely piled. Seemed to mostly work, more data needed. But TONS better than that little damn tray!!


Been on vacation in South Dakota since June 2, so I missed this. 

I like your idea, but what about refilling it once the chips burn down?  They seem to last for no more than 6 hours, so do you stop generating smoke then, or pull the chute (chimney?) out while it's hot and re-do that?

About opening a shop that sells only fried and smoked turkey necks and butts, my wife says we should open a shop selling fatties.  No barbecue place we've ever been to anywhere in the country sells fatties. 

Bob


----------



## gellfex

Smoked a bunch of chicken legs and thighs with 4 turkey necks. 4 hrs and the MES cold smoke generator was perfect with no intervention needed. At first it's very smoky then settles down to a steady low burn.

The necks were awesome. I want to open a shop that sells nothing but fried and smoked turkey necks and butts. 


CFLBob said:


> Been on vacation in South Dakota since June 2, so I missed this.
> 
> I like your idea, but what about refilling it once the chips burn down?  They seem to last for no more than 6 hours, so do you stop generating smoke then, or pull the chute (chimney?) out while it's hot and re-do that?
> 
> About opening a shop that sells only fried and smoked turkey necks and butts, my wife says we should open a shop selling fatties.  No barbecue place we've ever been to anywhere in the country sells fatties.
> 
> Bob


I haven't gone longer than 5 hrs, doing only chicken so far. But I would simply pull it out with a rag, slide off the screen and refill from the bottom. Helluva lot easier to load that way anyhow.

I think my next smoke I'm going to try grape, I have a bunch of prunings in a pile.


----------



## downeast smoker

I am new to this also with a MES30 that I will be using for the first time tomorrow (Boston Butt pulled pork).  What does TBS mean?


----------



## Bearcarver

Downeast Smoker said:


> I am new to this also with a MES30 that I will be using for the first time tomorrow (Boston Butt pulled pork).  What does TBS mean?


TBS = "Thin Blue Smoke"

Bear


----------



## 603smoker

Yes, an AMNPS works well in the MES. I am not one that wants to fill the smoker with chips every 30-40 minutes. The AMNPS worked well on briskets and a Boston butt I smoked a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## gunnys smoke

I am a little late to the party but I thought I would throw my 2 cents in. I have a MES 40 and beside the heating element wiring being crap and having to replace it, I love it. Oh also, it doesn't smoke worth a crap by itself too. I fixed my smoke issue by buying the cold smoke unit that is made for the MES 40. I don't remember exactly what I paid but it wasn't much. I have smoked briskets and pork buts without having to reload chips in my unit and it does burn chips (a 2.93 liter bag costs under $2). Good luck with your unit, I hope you have many successful smokes with it.


----------



## rolling842000

​I currently have a Bradley Original Smoker if you are using a masterbuilt and its not producing enough smoke I would add a MES to it, I myself plan on upgrading to a Lang smoker but the Bradley is a really good all around smoker.


----------



## gunnys smoke

I had the same problem with the MES 40. I bought the Masterbuilt cold smoke generator for it off of Amazon and it works like a champ. You can use chips and I have gotten smoke after 8 hours with it (don't really need any smoke after that long) with only one load.


----------

